# H (Hybrid) I (Intensity) T (Training) - Angel Style



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all, I must apologize for my absence!!! Had some serious personal matters that had to be taken care of, and it looks like all is starting to come back around and I couldn't be happier!!! I have continued my w.o's but have changed up some things, doing FullBody right now, Legs/Chest/Back just experimenting, you guys know me, LOL!!!

Anyway, enough rambling, thank you all for your support, I look forward to getting back with you ALL!!!

New Journal, Higher Intensity, Better results................... Thats my goal!!!

GOD speed you all my Friends!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Aha, found you!  Let me be the first to post in your new journal.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

Good Luck


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome Back Arch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2006)

Good to have you back, Arch!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2006)

Enough of the "welcome backs" - Let's see a work out!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Enough of the "welcome backs" - Let's see a work out!!



 

The Welcome Backs haven't even begun.  You were very missed around here Arch and I'm extremely glad to have you back here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

Amen Dev....

WELCOME BACK
YOUR DREAMS ARE YOUR TICKET OUT

oooohhh, wrong TV show, right song

We missed you so much!  You're a very big inspiration to us all and we were just flailing without you!!!  

Oh my gosh, we are so glad you're back Sir Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Aha, found you!  Let me be the first to post in your new journal.


Thank you my Friend!!!




kenwood said:


> Good Luck


Thank you, much appreciated my Friend!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome Back Arch!!!!!!!!!!


I thank you also, and it's GOOD to be back my Friend!!!




Pylon said:


> Good to have you back, Arch!


Thank you too my Friend!!!




yellowmoomba said:


> Enough of the "welcome backs" - Let's see a work out!!


  I hear ya, they are coming!!!




Devlin said:


> The Welcome Backs haven't even begun.  You were very missed around here Arch and I'm extremely glad to have you back here.


Thank you very much Sister Devlin, that means ALOT to me and I'm Glad to be back as well, missed you guys!!!




Fitgirl70 said:


> Amen Dev....
> 
> WELCOME BACK
> YOUR DREAMS ARE YOUR TICKET OUT
> ...


I thank you also, but in all honesty, it's you ALL who inspire me, I'm glad we can all help each other!!! Great saying too, Dreams ARE definatly a ticket out!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 27, 2006)

Shocked whenever I got on here and saw you were back. Good to see your back.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

*Monday - 9/25/06

LEGS/CHEST/BACK

LEGS*

*Hack Squats*
360x11
r/p 10 seconds
360x4
r/p 10 seconds
360x2

*CHEST

Incline Hammer Press*
135(270)x11
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x5
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x4 w/ 2 negatives

*BACK

Hammer Pulldowns*
135(270)x11
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x5
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x2 w/ 2 negatives



*Today - 9/27/06

CHEST/BACK/LEGS

CHEST

Pec Dec*
265x14
r/p 10 seconds
265x4
r/p 10 seconds
265x1 w/ 1 negative

*BACK

Seated Close Grip Cable Rows*
200x8
r/p 10 seconds
200x4
r/p 10 seconds
200x1 w/ 1 negative

*LEGS

Squats (Widowmakers)*
225x15
r/p 10 seconds
225x5
r/p 10 seconds
225x3


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Shocked whenever I got on here and saw you were back. Good to see your back.



Thank you my Friend, missed being here!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a slightly different routine than what we've come to expect.  Can you fill us in on the details?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> That's a slightly different routine than what we've come to expect.  Can you fill us in on the details?



This is just a warm-up to what I really have brewing!!! Just doing LOW volume and getting ready to use 2 alternating w/o's, it will be a mixture, or hybrid if you will of Heavy Duty and DC!!! My best Friend and I have come up with it. I believe the split will be this:

*w/o-A*
Legs/Chest/Triceps/Abs

*w/o-B*
Back/Delts/Traps/Biceps

It looks like I'm slacking, but I promise you there is NO slacking!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Arch!
Welcome back, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch!
> Welcome back, brotha!



Thank you my Friend, glad to be back!!! Hope your doing better!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> It looks like I'm slacking, but I promise you there is NO slacking!!!



No one would ever accuse you of slacking.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2006)

Slacking??????

Aaaaa hahahahahahahahahahaha uuuu hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


That might have been the funniest thing I think I've ever heard!!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with TT. Your workouts are insane.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 28, 2006)

Good to see you're back at it Arch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2006)

Archangel said:


> It looks like I'm slacking, but I promise you there is NO slacking!!!


Yeah right.  I'm surprised you can even spell 'slacking'.  You have got to be in the top 3 of the hardest working individuals on IM Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL, thank you guys!!! Actually the program has shifted, it will be structured like this:

Mon-Uppers
Wed-Lowers
Fri-Abbreviated Fullbody (The Big 3)

*Today-9/29/06

BACK

Rack Deads*
315x14
r/p 10 seconds
315x7
r/p 10 seconds
315x3

*LEGS

Leg Press*
630x10
r/p 10 seconds
630x5
r/p 10 seconds
630x2

*CHEST

Decline Hammer Strength*
160(320)x8
r/p 10 seconds
160(320)x3
r/p 10 seconds
160(320)x1


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Killer workout Archie, havent missed a step.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

hey arch -

I mentioned in my log that my gym is now closed for good.  How's 24 treating you?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Killer workout Archie, havent missed a step.



Thank you Brother D2, my w/o partner and Best Friend, won't let me!!! 



Pylon said:


> hey arch -
> 
> I mentioned in my log that my gym is now closed for good.  How's 24 treating you?



24 is FANTASTIC, you should really consider it!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *Rack Deads*
> 315x14
> r/p 10 seconds
> 315x7
> ...


This is brutal!  How high off the floor were the plates?  Damn 24 reps with 315 and only 20 seconds rest.... awesome Brother Arch.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah right.  I'm surprised you can even spell 'slacking'.  *You have got to be in the top 3 of the hardest working individuals on IM Arch*.



I agree! Arch are you one of the hardest working, most dedicated people I have ever met.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sir Arch

Hope you're doing good!  From the looks of that workout, I'd say you're doing great!

Keeping you in my prayers!
Fitty


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is brutal!  How high off the floor were the plates?  Damn 24 reps with 315 and only 20 seconds rest.... awesome Brother Arch.


Thank you Brother JD!!! I started the Pull right at about mid-shin level, thank you again!!!




Devlin said:


> I agree! Arch are you one of the hardest working, most dedicated people I have ever met.


Thank you Sister Devlin, much appreciated and the same to you, keep at it!!!




Fitgirl70 said:


> Sir Arch
> 
> Hope you're doing good!  From the looks of that workout, I'd say you're doing great!
> 
> ...


Doing REAL good Sister Fitty, thank you for your thoughts and prayers, I can't begin to tell you how much that means to me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

*Today - 10/2/06

UPPERS*

*BACK*
*CG Pulldowns*
200x9
r/p 10 seconds
200x3
r/p 10 seconds
200x2 + 1 negative

*CG Seated Row*
210x9
r/p 10 seconds
210x3
r/p 10 seconds
210x2 + 1 negative

*CHEST*
*Pec Dec*
285x10
r/p 10 seconds
285x3
r/p 10 seconds
285x1 + 1 negative

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Press*
185x10
r/p 10 seconds
185x3
r/p 10 seconds
185x2 + 1 negative

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
90x8
r/p 10 seconds
90x5
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 1 negative

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx8
r/p 10 seconds
BWx4
r/p 10 seconds
BWx2 + 1 negative


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Arch you sure do work alot with machines, do you not use free weights to often?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey Arch you sure do work alot with machines, do you not use free weights to often?


I'm not Arch  , but I KNOW he is using machines more to take advantage of the rest pause sets.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I did kinda figure that. I thought I heard him mention something about that before.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, Archie is no stranger to the plates...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey Arch you sure do work alot with machines, do you not use free weights to often?


Yes Sir I do, just believe in a mixture of both!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> I'm not Arch  , but I KNOW he is using machines more to take advantage of the rest pause sets.


THank you Brother JD, you are correct!!! I can go to absolute failure both positive and negative that way!!!




Double D said:


> I did kinda figure that. I thought I heard him mention something about that before.


I honestly try to use both, but alot of times resort to machines (Hammer, etc.) because I believe the body has no clue if its a machine or free-weight, it just knows that its being forced to move weight, ya know what I mean??? And it's alot safer for when I push past the point of no return, LOL!!!



Pylon said:


> Yeah, Archie is no stranger to the plates...


LOL, I try not to be!!! Any thought on joining 24 my Friend???


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

*Today - 10/4/06

LOWERS*

*LEGS*
*Hack Squats ATF*
410x7
r/p 10 seconds
410x4
r/p 10 seconds
410x3

*Leg Curls*
170x8
r/p 10 seconds
170x3
r/p 10 seconds
170x1 + 1 negative

*Seated Calve Raise*
135x15
r/p 10 seconds
135x5
r/p 10 seconds
135x3 + 2 negatives

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
200x10
r/p 10 seconds
200x5
r/p 10 seconds
200x3 + 2 negatives

Abbreviated Lowers due to the fact I'm doing Leg Press Friday along with Rack Deads, Incline Hammer Press and Machine Side Laterals!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sir Arch

Been meaning to ask you...what are Nitro Abs?


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow I was just writting the same as fitgirl.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Any thought on joining 24 my Friend???



Haven't thought about it much yet.  Problem is there isn't one near my office or house, so I don't think it will make the short list.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Whats the good word for this day Archie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mornin' Arch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

morning Sir A!

HOpe you had a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

lookin' insane as always....


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

And Archies MIA again.......


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 10, 2006)

Havn't gone AWOL, lol!!! My w/o's are still going, life has just gotten extremely busy, please be patient, I am trying to be around more!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Havn't gone AWOL, lol!!! My w/o's are still going, life has just gotten extremely busy, please be patient, I am trying to be around more!!!


I know what that's like Arch.  Post when you have time buddy, we understand.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

I know exactly what you are saying I am on midnights now and the time on IM is going to slow down considerablly. Good to see you are still hitting it hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Archie, how are you?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all, doing good!!! Will try to post up later, have been w/o still, changed Gyms, 24 hour Fitness suddenly became 19 hr fitness and I had to kick 'em to the curb, LOL!!!

Joined GOLD's Gym today, cheaper, more equipment and open 24 Hrs, GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Always good to have a gym thats open 24 hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know exactly what you are saying I am on midnights now and the time on IM is going to slow down considerablly. Good to see you are still hitting it hard.


you'd be suprised...se my post count? I got most of those on mids.... 

Hey Arch!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Just stopping by to say hi Archie.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all, heres todays w/o!!!

*10/16/06

CHEST/BACK/LEGS*

*CHEST
Hammer Press Wide Grip*
145(290)x16
r/p 10 seconds
145(290)x5
r/p 10 seconds
145(290)x2 + 2 Forced reps

*BACK
Hammer Deadlifts AngelStyle*
340x12 (12)
r/p 10 seconds
340x5 (5)
r/p 10 seconds
340x2 (2)

*LEGS
Hack Squats*
280x13
r/p 10 seconds
280x5
r/p 10 seconds
280x3

Went light but ATF with the Hacks, have been nursing a sore hip lately.

THis is the routine My Friend and I are doing.....

Monday - FullBody (Abbreviated)
Wednesday - Lower Body
Friday - Upper Body


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Arch, I see you are singin' the new gym blues as well.  Sorry to hear it...Nice numbers, as always!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gold's Gym? How is it? There is one about 10 minutes away from me...
Hope the new gym fits ya well!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the intensity of that workout Arch. I see you've shortened those rest pauses to 10 seconds. You are an animal!


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Hope the hip gets better soon. I know how they can be a bit of a downer.


----------



## Luke95 (Oct 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hi all, heres todays w/o!!!
> 
> *10/16/06
> 
> ...



Colorful!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Heya bud hows everything?!

yea my membership ran up while I've been injured thinking of switching to a 24/h gym!

hows the wife and lilbit?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

well, I love the weights and equipment @ 24, but the atmosphere kinda sucks...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sir Arch

How are you honey?  I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Archie, how's everything going? Hope all is well with the family!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh LW, I love that...where did you get that?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2006)

i found it on myspace.  yea it's pretty cool. anything kiss is.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all, sorry again, the Cardinals have me up late and it's just been crazy w/o and going to work, Fall is also a busy time of year for my Family too, so thats my story, sorry to ramble and bore you all!!!

Been working on a really interesting routine, when I get it all done I will pass it on and see what you all think!!!

Today - 10/23/06

*CHEST*
*Hammer Press Wide Grip*
180(360)x11
r/p 10 seconds
180(360)x5
r/p 10 seconds
180(360)x1 + 2 Forced reps

*BACK*
*Hammer Deadlifts AngelStyle*
360x11 (10)
r/p 10 seconds
360x5 (5)
r/p 10 seconds
360x1 (1)

*LEGS*
*Hack Squats*
360x18
r/p 10 seconds
360x6
r/p 10 seconds
360x2


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Sister Wing, that was incredible, thank you so much!!! I will be carving my Pumpkin up this year just like the Gene one, Awesome, much thanks!!!
Hope you all are doing Great, I am going to your journals now!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Arch, looking strong as always


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

what she said!
G'day, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Been working on a really interesting routine, when I get it all done I will pass it on and see what you all think!!!



When's the grand unveiling?


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Fantastic avatar Archie!!! Go Cards tonight!!! Lets go up 3-1. What do ya say?!?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

*Whooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo Cardinals are the CHAMPS!!!* Thank GOD its over, my sleep can now return to normal!!! LOL!!!

Hope all is well for you all!!!


*Friday - Oct. 27th

Uppers*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Wide Press*
185(370)x11
r/p 10 seconds
185(370)x4
r/p 10 seconds
185(370)x1 + 2 Negatives

*Matrix Pec Dec*
155x6
r/p 10 seconds
155x4
r/p 10 seconds
155x2 + 2 Negatives

*BACK*
*Nautilus Pullovers*
255x6
r/p 10 seconds
255x2
r/p 10 seconds
255x1 + 1 Negative

*Hammer Pulldowns*
135(270)x10
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x3
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x1 + 2 Negatives


*DELTS*
*Hammer Presses*
115(230)x13
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x5
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x2


*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls*
90x12
r/p 10 seconds
90x4
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 + 2 Negatives


*TRICEPS*
*Hammer Dips*
230x10
r/p 10 seconds
230x4
r/p 10 seconds
230x1 + 2 Negatives


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *Whooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo Cardinals are the CHAMPS!!!* Thank GOD its over, my sleep can now return to normal!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *DELTS*
> *Hammer Presses*
> 115(230)x13
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



Great looking work out as usual, but I have to ask (it's the blond in me coming out)....what are Hammer Presses and Hammer Dips?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on your Cards Arch!  Hopefully my Buckeyes will be the National Champions come January 8th


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

The Buckeyes? You're nuts!
HA! Get it! Buckeye...IS a nut...WHOO! I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


Oh its not a pretty sight when I don't get my sleep!!!  



Devlin said:


> Great looking work out as usual, but I have to ask (it's the blond in me coming out)....what are Hammer Presses and Hammer Dips?


Thank you Sister Devlin, I'll post some pics in a bit!!!




JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on your Cards Arch!  Hopefully my Buckeyes will be the National Champions come January 8th


Thank you BRother JD!!! I'm pullin for the Buckeyes myself!!!




Burner02 said:


> The Buckeyes? You're nuts!
> HA! Get it! Buckeye...IS a nut...WHOO! I crack myself up sometimes...


Good one Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have my monents...

How 'bout my Broncos! They are playing well today


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

The Hammer Shoulder Press



The Hammer Dip


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2006)

Kewl thanks Arch.  We have the Hammer shoulder press, but I rarely use it which is why I forgot about it.  However, we don't have the Hammer dip.  I may have to mention it to my gym and see if they will get it


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Arch,

How's it going man ?   New journal I see , new routine too


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> How 'bout my Broncos! They are playing well today



Don't look now, but ...


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Archie those Cards are fantastic. Did you see their parade today? I was suppose to go, but my daughter is sick.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Kewl thanks Arch.  We have the Hammer shoulder press, but I rarely use it which is why I forgot about it.  However, we don't have the Hammer dip.  I may have to mention it to my gym and see if they will get it


Sister Devlin, I highly suggest using it!!! I can go to COMPLETE failure safely on them!!!




gwcaton said:


> Arch,
> 
> How's it going man ?   New journal I see , new routine too


Brother Gary, glad to have ya back, you have been missed!!! Thanks my Friend!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Don't look now, but ...


Oh man, was that a heckuva game though!!!



Double D said:


> Hey Archie those Cards are fantastic. Did you see their parade today? I was suppose to go, but my daughter is sick.


Yes they are BRother D2, of course I watched it!!!  Sorry to hear about your Daughter, hope she gets well quickly!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

*10/30/06

FULLBODY*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Wide Press*
190(380)x11
r/p 10 seconds
190(380)x3
r/p 10 seconds
190(380)x1 + 2 Negatives

*LEGS*
*Hack Squats*
380x15 (Legs Shoulder width apart)
r/p 10 seconds
380x6 (Legs about 6 inches apart)
r/p 10 seconds
380x2 + 2 Negatives

*BACK*
*Hammer Deads-Angelstyle*
450x9 (8)
r/p 10 seconds
450x4 (4)
r/p 10 seconds
450x1 (1)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't look now, but ...


yeah..oops...a little too soon of an 'attaboy' for them....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *10/30/06
> 
> FULLBODY*
> 
> ...



Nice !!  Aw yes the  "Angel Style " exercises. Now I remember the Angel style shrugs but deads ?  Fil me in .


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Angel style deads have a shrug at the top.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking good here Archie. 

I was listening to the radio the other day and heard about a little something that I could remember from the parade. Well during it Eckstein was driving his truck down the street whenever a little boy had a sign that said thank you Eckstein. David stopped his truck and with tears in his eyes replied to the little boy, "No thank you!". Now if that isnt a first class athlete there isnt one. David Eckstein is probably the most likeable player in all of sports!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Angel style deads have a shrug at the top.



Thats what I thought, thanks Trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

^^ Coughin reminds me of the undertaker in the old WWF. Of course its now called the WWE, how dumb is that?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

The original Undertaker was great!  I started to lose interest after they switched to the WWE name and I haven't watched it in several years now.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Well they got him back now as the undertaker of old. Its kinda nice actually. But no Paul Bearer.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hulk Hogan is gonna be at our sister club (the one I had my 'thing' with) the 7th of this month.
YYEEAAHHHHH< BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello everyone!!! Hope you all had a GREAT weekend!!!

*Today 11-6-06*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Press Wide Grip*
205(410)x7
r/p 10 seconds
205(410)x2
r/p 10 seconds
205(410)x1 + 2 Negatives


*BACK*
*Hammer Deadlifts AngelStyle*
450x11 (10)
r/p 10 seconds
450x3 (3)
r/p 10 seconds
450x1 (1)

*LEGS*
*Hack Squats (Inside Hip stance)*
450x8
r/p 10 seconds
450x3
r/p 10 seconds
450x2


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 6, 2006)

holy heavy deadlifts


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

what are hammer deadlifts?  impressive #s whatever they are!


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

How much of a difference is hammer style deads compared to regular style deads.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> holy heavy deadlifts


Thank you my Friend!!! They felt it too, believe me!!! 



Stewart20 said:


> what are hammer deadlifts?  impressive #s whatever they are!


Thank you also my Friend, I will post a picture of them!!!






Double D said:


> How much of a difference is hammer style deads compared to regular style deads.


They feel like deads using a trap bar is the best way I can describe it, I use the lower handles to get full ROM!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> The original Undertaker was great!  I started to lose interest after they switched to the WWE name and I haven't watched it in several years now.



I got to workout with him a few years back...one great guy but keeps to himself!  very quiet!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Arch your an ANIMAL!  great numbers my friend!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Thank you my Friend!!! They felt it too, believe me!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you also my Friend, I will post a picture of them!!!
> ...



thats what I was gonna say, it looks like doing a trap bar deadlift with the neutral grip handles.  Gotta love these machines, they make something for everything, I am on the fence as to whether or not that is a good thing though...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

hi Archy!! I'm back   I know you were praying for me, and I want to say thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Arch your an ANIMAL!  great numbers my friend!


Thank you my Friend, I'm trying!!!



Stewart20 said:


> thats what I was gonna say, it looks like doing a trap bar deadlift with the neutral grip handles.  Gotta love these machines, they make something for everything, I am on the fence as to whether or not that is a good thing though...


The machine itself weighs 45 pounds without weight, but I do not count that, it honestly feels true, and I LOVE 'em!!! Nothing like going to complete failure......................SAFELY!!!  



b_reed23 said:


> hi Archy!! I'm back   I know you were praying for me, and I want to say thanks


I'm so glad your back, it was and will remain my pleasure!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey AA..............just popping in to see what's new............the HS deads look like fun.    I may try those later this week   

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Archie, glad to see your still liftin the big weights.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Archie is always lifting the big weights, even when he is dieting down for a contest.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Arch.  How goes it.  Shame on your Cardinals for whipping on my Tigers like that  

Just kidding, after living in St. Louis for 5 years, there is no one else I'd rather see win it.  Heck, I was covered, I have hats and shirts for either outcome.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Arch!
so...have you smited anybody lately?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey AA..............just popping in to see what's new............the HS deads look like fun.    I may try those later this week
> 
> Keep up the hard work!


Definatly give 'em a go, let me know what you think!!! Thank you, I plan on it my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Hi Archie, glad to see your still liftin the big weights.


Tryin my Friend, I'm tryin!!!





Triple Threat said:


> Archie is always lifting the big weights, even when he is dieting down for a contest.


LOL, not sure about that one my Friend!!!




boilermaker said:


> Arch.  How goes it.  Shame on your Cardinals for whipping on my Tigers like that
> 
> Just kidding, after living in St. Louis for 5 years, there is no one else I'd rather see win it.  Heck, I was covered, I have hats and shirts for either outcome.


I thought about you the whole time, sorry my Friend!!! I hear ya, they honestly seem like a classy organization, cept for that yock head Rogers, LOL!!!




Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch!
> so...have you smited anybody lately?


   There are a few I would like to, LOL!!!


Okay, the new routine is being unveiled...............................


*Mondays*
Full body HIT
1 exercise per body part, taken to failure
ex:
*1* chest+back+delts+legs+biceps+triceps = 6 sets total, no negatives or forced reps

*Wenesdays*
Lower body using the rest/pause
ex:
Same as I currently do on wed.

*Fridays*
Upper body using both rest/pause and 1 set to failure
ex:
Chest-2 exercises (both using rest/pause)
Back-2 exercises (both using rest/pause)
Delts-2 exercises (one using rest/pause the 2nd 1 all out set to failure)
Biceps-2 exercises (one using rest/pause the 2nd 1 all out set to failure)
Triceps-2 exercises (one using rest/pause the 2nd 1 all out set to failure)

Will hopefully step up my Intensity!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like an awesome plan buddy.  I WILL be following (as always).


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Wish I could get into the hit programs, just cant I admire you for what you do!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

New avi is great.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like an awesome plan buddy.  I WILL be following (as always).


Thank you, appreciate you following along, and any feedback too my Friend!!!





Double D said:


> Wish I could get into the hit programs, just cant I admire you for what you do!


Why can't you??? Thank you, appreciate the encouragement!!!




Triple Threat said:


> New avi is great.


Thanks BRother Triple!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with Trips, avi is perfect.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree with Trips, avi is perfect.



Thank you BRother JD!!!

*Today 11-13-06
FullBody
Each exercise taken to failure*

*LEGS*
*Hack Squats*
450x12

*CHEST*
*Incline Hammer Press*
135(270)x15

*BACK*
*Hammer Deads AngelStyle*
470x11 (9)

*DELTS*
*Hammer Behind Neck Press*
135(270)x8

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
70x15

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx11

This was the first crack at it, weights will be adjusted to fail between *6-8* reps, and will stay until failure is reached with same weight between *12-15* reps!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Great workout, Arch.  It looks like you really hammered your body.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya Archie!

Like the avi.  Got those on your ride yet?

I've used the HS deadlift, too.  Liked it.  It was a great way to focus on form with heavy weights.

The new gym I'm at has no HS stuff, but a few new machines, so it's kind of a wash, I suppose.  But once you get spoiled for HS, it's tough to go back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *CHEST*
> *Incline Hammer Press*
> 135(270)x15


Dammmnnnnn Brother Arch


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello, Archie!

How are you doing these days?


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Arch I dont think I could do all the things that need to be done. I can only be intense for so long. I require more rest between sets and I dont like failure as often as it requires.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

No sign of Arch lately.  Maybe he's out smiting people.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

he's gonna be a busy angel then...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL, no smiting, although I would like to to my Dad and Step-Mom, they have basically written us off, because my wife and I told them our feelings about them ignoring our daughter, and spending ALL their time with my Brothers children (her real son, so now we understand how she feels about us) Anyway, lifes too short and precious to be upset and angry, I just thank my stars that I have a lovely wife and daughter who love me, and mean the world to me!!!

Enough of the downer stuff, onward to my w/o...

*Today - 11-17-06
UPPERS*

*CHEST*
*DB Incline Presses*
100x10
r/p 10 seconds
100x3
r/p10 seconds
100x1 + 1 Negative

*Matrix Pec Dec*
205x7
r/p 10 seconds
205x3
r/p 10 seconds
205x1 + 2 Negatives

*BACK*
*Bent Over BB Rows*
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x2
r/p 10 seconds
225x1

*Pullovers*
215x8
r/p 10 seconds
215x2
r/p 10 seconds
215x1 + 2 Negatives

*DELTS*
*Standing DB Presses*
65x11
r/p 10 seconds
65x5
r/p 10 seconds
65x3

*DB Side Laterals*
40x8 + 3 x-reps

*
BICEPS*
*Seated Incline DB Curls*
45x9 (L)
45x9 (R)

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
180x15

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs*
90x12


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Lookin good Archie.....big weights!!! Are you screamin light weight the whole time?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Lookin good Archie.....big weights!!! Are you screamin light weight the whole time?



Thank you BRother D2!!! LOL, no, sound more like a kitten wimpering!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I see you still lift like a madman !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Are you screamin light weight the whole time?



I could see H.I.T.Man doing that.

Arch, are you doing an upper/lower split?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the drama, Chief.  Good fuel for lifting, though, I'm sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Well I see you still lift like a madman !!


Still tryin, thanks for the encouragement my Friend!!!




Triple Threat said:


> I could see H.I.T.Man doing that.
> 
> Arch, are you doing an upper/lower split?


Kinda, Fullbody on Monday/Lowerbody on Wed./Upperbody on Friday



Pylon said:


> Sorry to hear about the drama, Chief.  Good fuel for lifting, though, I'm sure.


Thanks my Friend, it'll be okay, I have the best Wife/Friend possible, thanks for the encouragement as well my Friend!!! Excellent fuel for w/o too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Arch-
What Py said..too bad yo have that rift in your family....but as you said, if they don't want to be a part of your family..then their loss.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch-
> What Py said..too bad yo have that rift in your family....but as you said, if they don't want to be a part of your family..then their loss.



Thank you kind sir!!! Thats how I feel, their loss, not mine!!!


Anyway.............
*Today 11-20-06
FullBody*

*CHEST*
*DB Flat Press*
100x11+3 XR's

*LEGS*
*Iso Lateral Leg Press*
180(360)x22+5 XR's

*BACK*
*Pullups*
BWx6+3 XR's

*DELTS*
*DB Press*
70x10+4 XR's

*TRAPS*
*Nautilus Shrugs*
115x10+3 XR's

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx12+3 XR's

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
80x11+3 XR's

*VERY UNHAPPY* about the Pullups, back on the welfare, LOL!!! Will be off *SOON*!!!
First time doin Flat DB work in years, my shoulder feels okay, just a little sore, but I can hang with it!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow free weights. Archie whats getting into you?!?!

Nice workout buddy.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

100 lb db bench


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

Arch is a mild, mannered......................... ANIMAL!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Arch is a mild, mannered......................... ANIMAL!!!!



You aint kiddin!!!!  Good lord!

archie pump it up brutha!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wow free weights. Archie whats getting into you?!?!
> 
> Nice workout buddy.


LOL, just time to change it up a little bit, Thanks my Friend!!!



gwcaton said:


> 100 lb db bench


I suprised myself with that one!!!





JerseyDevil said:


> Arch is a mild, mannered......................... ANIMAL!!!!


I'm tryin, have to keep up with you guys!!!





DeadBolt said:


> You aint kiddin!!!!  Good lord!
> 
> archie pump it up brutha!!


Thank you my Friend, definatly tryin to!!!



Triple Threat said:


>


I cant wait, I am going to eat SO much Turkey, I'm gonna be sick, have to watch the diet though, next show found out is in June, Time to really Intensify and focus!!!



*Happy Thanksgiving to you ALL*


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

*11-22-06
LOWERS/ABS*

*LEGS*
*Uni-Lateral Leg Press*
270(540)x20
r/p 10 seconds
270(540)x5
r/p 10 seconds
270(540)x2

*BB Squats (ATF)*
315x15
r/p 10 seconds
315x5
r/p 10 seconds
315x3

*SLDL's*
380x9
r/p 10 seconds
380x4
r/p 10 seconds
380x2

*Single Leg Curls*
90x10 (both)
r/p 10 seconds
90x5 (both)
r/p 10 seconds
90x2 (both)

*Calve Raises*
255x12
r/p 10 seconds
255x5
r/p 10 seconds
255x2 +2 negatives

*ABS*
*Rope Pulldowns/Ins*
160x20
r/p 10 seconds
160x10
r/p 10 seconds
160x6


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I cant wait, I am going to eat SO much Turkey, I'm gonna be sick,



A man with a plan.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *BB Squats (ATF)*
> 315x15
> r/p 10 seconds
> 315x5
> ...



Nice going, Arch.  How'd you feel after that set?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *BB Squats (ATF)*
> 315x15
> r/p 10 seconds
> 315x5
> ...


   I can't even do that with TWO plates....(ok..when I was consisstant)

   

oh..and that show is in...SEVEN months...call tomorrow...a REFEED..and enjoy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I can't even do that with TWO plates....(ok..when I was consisstant)
> 
> 
> 
> oh..and that show is in...SEVEN months...call tomorrow...a REFEED..and enjoy!




What show ? when ? where ?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

our resident animal/smiter/super human stated there is a contest in June.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Nice going, Arch.  How'd you feel after that set?


Like I was gonna die, LOL!!! I actually ENJOY the short rest periods, talk about really burning up the oxygen and muscles!!! 





Burner02 said:


> I can't even do that with TWO plates....(ok..when I was consisstant)
> 
> 
> 
> oh..and that show is in...SEVEN months...call tomorrow...a REFEED..and enjoy!


Don't sell yourself short my Friend, I've seen your w/o's, you do some solid routines imo!!! Oh believe me, it was a re-feed, LOL!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!





gwcaton said:


> What show ? when ? where ?


The Show-Me's, June 23rd.,Ladue High School in St. Louis!!!



Burner02 said:


> our resident animal/smiter/super human stated there is a contest in June.


Wow, you make me feel like I definatly need to up the Intensity!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

*11-24-06
UPPERS*

*CHEST*
*Incline DB Press*
105x8
r/p 10 seconds
105x3
r/p 10 seconds
105x1 + 1 negative

*Hammer Flat Press*
135(270)x6
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x2
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x1 + 1 negative

*BACK*
*DB Bent Over Rows*
100x12(both)
r/p 10 seconds
100x4(both)
r/p 10 seconds
100x4 + 2 x-reps(both)

*Nautilus Pullovers*
220x6
r/p 10 seconds
220x3
r/p 10 seconds
220x2 + 2 negatives

*DELTS*
*DB Presses*
70x10
r/p 10 seconds
70x5
r/p 10 seconds
70x2

*DB Side Laterals* ***
40x8 + 4 x-reps

*TRAPS*
*Nautilus Shrugs*
125(250)x8
r/p 10 seconds
125(250)x3
r/p 10 seconds
125(250)x2 + 2 x-reps

*Reverse Overhead Shrugs* ***
30x9 + 2 x-reps

*BICEPS*
*Seated Incline DB Curls*
45x7(both)
r/p 10 seconds
45x4(both)
r/p 10 seconds
45x2(both)

*TRICEPS*
*Rope Pushdowns*
150x11
r/p 10 seconds
150x5
r/p 10 seconds
150x2


*** - 1 all out set to positive failure


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm

The show I'm doing!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice Incline DB presses, very solid indeedy. Hope your thanksgiving was great!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice Incline DB presses, very solid indeedy. Hope your thanksgiving was great!



Thank you BRother D2, much apreciated!!! THanksgiving was Great for me, hope the same for you!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *11-22-06
> LOWERS/ABS*
> 
> *BB Squats (ATF)*
> ...



Holy Damn Arch!  am i reading this right? 380 pound SLDLs????  DAMN!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Holy Damn Arch!  am i reading this right? 380 pound SLDLs????  DAMN!!



Holy hurtin' hammies, Batman, I mean HIT Man.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Holy Damn Arch!  am i reading this right? 380 pound SLDLs????  DAMN!!


Yes Sir, thank you my Friend, MUCHO appreciate that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Holy hurtin' hammies, Batman, I mean HIT Man.


  And they ARE a Hurtin' too my Friend!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 25, 2006)

hey wuts up archangel....wuts happenin...those numbers are pretty impresive...esp. with those RIs...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

what they said! 
Was'sup, Arch!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Go Arch Go !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy smokes! Arch is tearing it up.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hey wuts up archangel....wuts happenin...those numbers are pretty impresive...esp. with those RIs...


Thank you BRother Fyredup!!! Appreciate the encouragement!!!



Burner02 said:


> what they said!
> Was'sup, Arch!


Whats goin on BRother Dalton!!!





gwcaton said:


> Go Arch Go !


I'm tryin my Friend, I'm tryin!!!





JerseyDevil said:


> Holy smokes! Arch is tearing it up.


Got to, trying to keep up with you guys!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

*Today 11-27-06
FullBody HIT*

*CHEST*
*Incline DB Presses*
105x10 + 2 x-reps

*LEGS*
*Uni-Lateral Leg Press*
225(450)x22

*BACK*
*Pullups*
BWx6 + 3 x-reps

*DELTS*
*DB Presses*
75x10 + 3 x-reps

*BICEPS*
*Mentzer Curls *(4 count up, 4 count down)
60x13 (Underestimated these, will adjust)

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BW+30x7 1/2

*TRAPS*
*Nautilus Unilateral Shrugs*
125(250)x8

Will be starting something different here shortly, really enjoyed the 4 up, 4 down cadence, will be experimenting with that!!! Of course weights will come down drastically, but thats okay by me!!!

Also will be trying the 30 second Negatives on exercises like the Pullups, and Dips, another Mentzer treat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

ouch...that's gonna hurt....u sir, are an animal!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

when you gonna quit messing around and turn pro ?  

Nice wo Arch


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice Db Inclines, very animalistic!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

Heya Arch!  How was the holiday?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello all, have hardly any time, gotta lota runnin to do!!! Will get to your journals asap!!!

*Today 11-29-06
LOWERS/ABS*
*all rep cadence is 4 count up, 4 count down*

*LEGS*
*BB Squats ATF*
315x8 1/2

*Unilateral Leg Press*
270(540)x8 + 3 x-reps

*SLDL's*
360x6 1/2

*Seated Leg Curls*
245x11

*Standing Calve Raises*
255x8

*ABS*
*Hanging Leg Raises*
BWx8 1/2

*Rope Pull-ins*
160x14


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

Need I (animal) say it? (animal) that you are (animal) the MAN! (animal)
NICE workout!


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice squats Archie, Especially with the rep cadence!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

*wow!*

Nice SLDL's !  How long you in the hole with those killer squats ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hello all, have hardly any time, gotta lota runnin to do!!! Will get to your journals asap!!!



Ya know, if you didn't spend so long working out, you'd have time to whore up everyone's journal.   

 


You're going great, Arch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

Killer Arch, killer.

I know you are a BBing man, but have you ever considered some PL events just for fun?  You possess great strength.  PL might be fun for you, plus serve to pack on even more mass.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

Agreed with JD...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Need I (animal) say it? (animal) that you are (animal) the MAN! (animal)
> NICE workout!


 , I wish I could be an animal!!! I thank you sincerely for the compliment my friend!!!



Double D said:


> Nice squats Archie, Especially with the rep cadence!


Thank you kind Sir!!! i actually suprised myself, I was nervous I oversetimated myself at first!!! 



gwcaton said:


> *wow!*
> 
> Nice SLDL's !  How long you in the hole with those killer squats ?


Thank you my Friend!!! Just long enough to stop the movement, I guess maybe 1 sec.???



Triple Threat said:


> Ya know, if you didn't spend so long working out, you'd have time to whore up everyone's journal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your right, I definatly need to UP the Intensity!!! Thank you for the encouragment, means ALOT!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Killer Arch, killer.
> 
> I know you are a BBing man, but have you ever considered some PL events just for fun?  You possess great strength.  PL might be fun for you, plus serve to pack on even more mass.


I have, just really not familiar with the PL movements I guess!!! But it does Peak my interest!!! 



Double D said:


> Agreed with JD...


Maybe I'll have to look into it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

ya know....if ya posted more often BETWEEN smitings...you wouldn't have to copy/paste so much...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

*Today FullBody*

all rep cadence is 4 count up, 4 count down

*CHEST*
*Incline DB Press*
80x8

*LEGS*
*Uni-Lateral Leg Press*
270(540)x8 (Both Legs)

*BACK*
*Pullups*
BWx4
BWx1-30 second Negative

*DELTS*
*DB Presses*
70x8

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
80x7

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx12
BWx1-30 second Negative
need to use weight next time, forgot my chain belt to add weight

Not liking the DB Presses for chest, feeling it more in my bum shoulder than anything, will prolly be switching back to Hammer Press, I feel that way more in my chest anyway!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ya know....if ya posted more foten BETWEEN smitings...you wouldn't have to copy/paste so much...



 I know, I'm tryin, but it's a really busy time right now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

pre-Christmas smitings? For those naughty girls and boys who made the 'alternate' list? 
wow...u sir...are a model of efficiency! Don't even wait for the end of the holidays to get 'em!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Magnificient workout Arch, not suprising however!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Another nice wo !  
BUT ... 





> TRICEPS
> Dips
> BWx12
> BWx1-30 second Negative
> need to use weight next time, forgot my chain belt to add weight


  could of held a Db between your knees   unless you're dipping with a boatload of weight I guess . LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> pre-Christmas smitings? For those naughty girls and boys who made the 'alternate' list?
> wow...u sir...are a model of efficiency! Don't even wait for the end of the holidays to get 'em!


And to top it off, I'm working on next years already!!!   Hope all is well my Friend!!!





Double D said:


> Magnificient workout Arch, not suprising however!


Thank you very much, appreciate the encouragement!!!





gwcaton said:


> Another nice wo !
> BUT ...   could of held a Db between your knees   unless you're dipping with a boatload of weight I guess . LOL


Thank you Brother Gary!!! I know, I thought about it in the middle of the set, but made my mind up for the negative!!! Will be MUCH better prepared next time


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been posting, but I have been trying to keep up.  You more than anyone knows how busy life can be.  Things are looking great in here as usual.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

they are....now that you are here....
wokka wokka!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I have, just really not familiar with the PL movements I guess!!! But it does Peak my interest!!!
> Maybe I'll have to look into it!!!


Heck yeah you should!  Bench, squat, deadlift.  You'd tear it up  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking REALLY good in here Archie! Your still lifting massive weights...I second you should look into some PL events. I like the long negatives, I'll have to incorporate that at some point.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 6, 2006)

still doin crazy workouts i see


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Heya Arch.  Great looking lifts!

FYI, I've got a lot of vacation the rest of the year, but my last day in the office is the 20th (I think).  I have a morning meeting, then blowing out.  I was thinking I could go lift, then we could meet up for lunch, assuming you are on the same schedule.  Any thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting, but I have been trying to keep up.  You more than anyone knows how busy life can be.  Things are looking great in here as usual.


Sister Devlin, I completely understand!!! Thank you for the compliment, and I hope all is well for you!!!






Burner02 said:


> they are....now that you are here....
> wokka wokka!


 Please, PLEASE tell me you where refering to Sister Devlin!!!   






JerseyDevil said:


> Heck yeah you should!  Bench, squat, deadlift.  You'd tear it up  .


Hmmmmm  Definatly giving it some thought!!!




Rocco32 said:


> Looking REALLY good in here Archie! Your still lifting massive weights...I second you should look into some PL events. I like the long negatives, I'll have to incorporate that at some point.


Brother Rocco, thank you my Friend, very much appreciate the encouragment!!! DEFINATLY give the long negs and SLOW rep speed a shot, really humbling though!!!






WantItBad said:


> still doin crazy workouts i see


Brother Bad, I'm tryin!!!






Pylon said:


> Heya Arch.  Great looking lifts!
> 
> FYI, I've got a lot of vacation the rest of the year, but my last day in the office is the 20th (I think).  I have a morning meeting, then blowing out.  I was thinking I could go lift, then we could meet up for lunch, assuming you are on the same schedule.  Any thoughts?


Thank you BRother Pylon, appreciate that!!!Hmmmm, wed. the 20 th huh??? That just might work out!!! I get off at 2:15, let me make sure that I'm not doing sometyhing, but I think I'm free, would be great to catch up with ya again my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

*Today
LOWER/ABS*

Rep Cadence 4x4x

*LEGS*

*BB Squats (ATF)*
315x10

*Unilateral Leg Press*
270(540)x11

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x9

*Hammer SLDL's*
360x9

*Standing Calve Raises*
270x8

ABS

*Matrix Ab Machine*
110x9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are some CRAZY weights for that cadence


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are some crazy weights for any cadence.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are some crazy weights for any cadence.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Those are some CRAZY weights for that cadence


Thank you BRother YM, comin from you that is encouraging!!!  




Triple Threat said:


> Those are some crazy weights for any cadence.


Thank you also BRother Triple!!! I really like the slower rep speed, constant reminder to focus on the muscle and form, Good Stuff you should try it my Friend!!!






gwcaton said:


> Those are some crazy weights for any cadence.


Thank you also BRother Gary!!! Ditto to above, LOL!!!




Pylon said:


> Is there an echo in here?


  I actually blew my ice water outta my nose when I read you guys, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2006)

That's one way to clean the pipes, I guess.  I prefer a tissue....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Pylon said:


> That's one way to clean the pipes, I guess.  I prefer a tissue....



  me too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

*Today 12-08-06

Upper Body
Pre-Exhaust*
*Rep Cadence 4x4x*

*CHEST*

*Matrix Pec Dec*
180x9

*Incline Hammer Press*
135(270)x4

*BACK*

*Nautilus Pullovers*
185x8

*Seated Hammer Rows*
135(270)x4

*DELTS*

*Matrix Laterals*
160x8

*Hammer Behind Head Press*
70(140)x6

*BICEPS*

*DB Hammer Curls*
45x6

*BB Curls*
60x8 1/2

*TRICEPS*

*Pushdowns*
170x8

*Dips*
BW+40x4

*TRAPS*

*Nautilus Shrugs*
135(270)x5

May not look like much, but I finished in just under 12 Minutes!!!   Happy for starters, but #'s will improve!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

12 min !!!!!!!!!  Is that a record ?


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 8, 2006)

r u kidding me 12 minutes?  whoa


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there absolutly no rest in between all of that? Is it like circuit training? Because that is ridiculous! NICE!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I finished in just under 12 Minutes!!!



Nice workout, Arch, but I hope you don't do _everything_ that fast.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

that is an insane amount of weight for the cadence your doing...looking great Archy!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> 12 min !!!!!!!!!  Is that a record ?


  Not sure, probably!!! My w/o partner and I are just dialed in and on the same page so it helps!!!



WantItBad said:


> r u kidding me 12 minutes?  whoa


No my Friend, Deadly and Painfully serious!!!  



Double D said:


> Is there absolutly no rest in between all of that? Is it like circuit training? Because that is ridiculous! NICE!


It's kinda like circuit training, the only rest is moving from 1 piece of equipment to another!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Nice workout, Arch, but I hope you don't do _everything_ that fast.


Uh No!!!   Thank you my Friend, Love the smilies!!!





Burner02 said:


>


  You wanna I smite ya, LOL!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



b_reed23 said:


> that is an insane amount of weight for the cadence your doing...looking great Archy!!


Thank you Sister Billie, your killin it in the gym as well my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

*Today - FullBody*

*Cadence = 4x4x* *(except where noted *)*

*LEGS*
*Unilateral Leg Press*
295(590)x10 1/2

*BACK*
*Pullups * ***
BWx1 - 30 second Negative (will add weight next time)

*CHEST*
*Flat Hammer Press*
115(230)x9

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Uni-Lateral Shoulder Press*
90(180)x6

*TRICEPS*
*Dips* ***
BWx1 - 30 second Negatives (Forgot the darn weight belt AGAIN)

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
70x11


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *Today - FullBody*
> 
> *Cadence = 4x4x* *(except where noted *)*
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmm , no time posted. Must be a 8 min wo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

IN-10-SA-TEE, awesome stuff Arch!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work, chief!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 11, 2006)

whats the cadence thing you keep talking about


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Hmmmmmm , no time posted. Must be a 8 min wo


  Prolly, LOL!!! I can't get caught back up in the race against time thing tho, my form starts to suffer 


JerseyDevil said:


> IN-10-SA-TEE, awesome stuff Arch!


 Thank you my Friend!!!


Pylon said:


> Nice work, chief!


I'm tryin, thanks for the encouragment my Friend!!!


WantItBad said:


> whats the cadence thing you keep talking about


Rep speed, 4x4x = 4 count in the negative, no pause, 4 count positive, no pause. This helps to assure NO momentum is used in the rep!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

damn next week i will start doing that!  Sounds insanely hard...I like it


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> damn next week i will start doing that!  Sounds insanely hard...I like it



  Good Stuff, you'll love it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

*Today 12-15-06

UPPERS

Rep Cadence =* *4x4x*

*CHEST*
*Incline Hammer Press*
135(270)x8 + 1 Negative + 3 x-reps

*Matrix Pec Dec*
185x5 + 10 count hold + 2 x-reps

*BACK*
*Hammer Seated Rows*
135(270)x6 + 1 Negative + 3 x-reps

*Nautilus Pullovers*
190x6 + 10 count hold + 1 x-rep

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Presses (Plate Loaded)*
90(180)x7 + 3 x-reps

*DB Side Laterals*
35x6 + 2 x-reps

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
90x6 + 1 Negative + 2 x-reps

*Nautilus Nitro High Curls*
140x4 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
190x5 + 1 Negative

*Nautilus Nitro High Extensions*
125x4 + 1 Negative + 2 x-reps

*TRAPS*
*DB Shrugs*
90x7 + 3 x-reps


This w/o kicked my butt!!! Prolly don't look like much, but I promise you it was INTENSE!!! Didn't time, due to the fact I do not want to race the clock and my form suffers, but I would guess right about 15 Minutes!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good!! I wish my gym had hammer strength


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Another fantastic workout buddy. Again looks hard as hell.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *Today 12-15-06
> 
> UPPERS
> 
> ...



Hey Arch,  any hotties in the gym at that time of day ?  They probably don't want your form to suffer either ?   

Anywho,  where are you at diet-wise ?  Maintaining? Or have you started to cut already ?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> looking good!! I wish my gym had hammer strength


Thank you, Hammer is INCREDIBLE imo!!! Ask your gym, they just might!!!



Double D said:


> Another fantastic workout buddy. Again looks hard as hell.


Thank you also!!! Nah, you could blow it away I'm sure my Friend!!!




gwcaton said:


> Hey Arch,  any hotties in the gym at that time of day ?  They probably don't want your form to suffer either ?
> 
> Anywho,  where are you at diet-wise ?  Maintaining? Or have you started to cut already ?


Not sure, honestly don't pay much attention  
Form is Key, so good thing huh!!!  
LOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooong SLOOOOOOooooooooooooooow Cut my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Not sure, honestly don't pay much attention


sorry...I call bullshit! 
They are there.....u have to see them..if they truely exist...glance and move on..unlike me...and see a hottie w/ the sports bra on...on all fours @ the butt blaster machine...and get nailed looking and...admiring the view...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

*Today 12-18-06

FullBody - Rep Cadence = 4x4x*


*CHEST*
*Incline Hammer Press*
145(290)x7 + 1 Negative + 4 x-reps

*BACK*
*Seated Hammer Rows*
135(270)x7 + 1 Negative + 2 x-reps

*LEGS*
*Unilateral Leg Press*
305(610)x6 + 1 Negative + 2 x-reps

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Press*
90(180)x9 + 2 x-reps

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
90x7 + 2 x-reps

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BWx9

*TRAPS*
*Nautilus Unilateral Shrug Machine*
100(200)x7 + 3 x-reps


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> sorry...I call bullshit!
> They are there.....u have to see them..if they truely exist...glance and move on..unlike me...and see a hottie w/ the sports bra on...on all fours @ the butt blaster machine...and get nailed looking and...admiring the view...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

how long did that take?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> how long did that take?



  10 Minutes tops!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

ho-lee-schnikes!!!! 
that just boggles my mind...it doesn't register as to how that works...and yet it does...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2006)

thats gotta burn ! 4x4 !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-schnikes!!!!
> that just boggles my mind...it doesn't register as to how that works...and yet it does...


Honestly, if you would just try it, you would BELIEVE!!! Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!




gwcaton said:


> thats gotta burn ! 4x4 !


Oh yes, thats an understatement, LOL!!! I love the slower rep cadence, talk about really focusing and feeling the muscle, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

you ask too much, sir....you realize how hard it is for me to do multiple body parts in one workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> They are there.....u have to see them..if they truely exist...glance and move on..unlike me...and see a hottie w/ the sports bra on...on all fours @ the butt blaster machine...and get nailed looking and...admiring the view...



I forgot why I was reading this journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, now I remember.  


Arch, can you keep the 4x4x cadence throughout the entire set?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you ask too much, sir....you realize how hard it is for me to do multiple body parts in one workout?



It's not really that hard, 2-3 total sets a bodypart, ALL out and call it a day my Friend, honestly think about it!!!




Triple Threat said:


> OK, now I remember.
> 
> 
> Arch, can you keep the 4x4x cadence throughout the entire set?



  Good one!!!
Yes Sir, I can keep it up until I cannot lift/push/pull another one on my own, and then my partner helps (forces) me to lift another one, then comes 1 or 2 Negatives, then x-reps if possible, and done!!!


On a side note, went and seen Rocky Balboa, VERY inspirational imo!!! I know, it's only a movie, but I'm a Rocky FREAK, so I Loved it!!! New Inspiration in my world!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Arch!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Arch!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope you had a great xmas Archie. Keep hitting those numbers big guy!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you for all the well wishes my Friends!!!

I unfortunatly will not be on for a while, as my Grandmother passed away on Christmas day, so things are going to be pretty hectic around here, sorry to dampen the mood, I hope you ALL had a GREAT Christmas!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Arch.  Hope you get through it okay.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

so sorry to hear the bad news Arch...you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Heya Archie. How are things?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Arch.  Sorry to hear about your Grandmother, that must have been tough especially on Christmas day.  You are in my prayers my friend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

Life sure does seem to suck sometimes.  Sorry to hear of your loss, Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2006)

Many thanks to you ALL my Friends!!! Just got back from the viewing, tomorrow will be the service and the burial, will be so glad to be done, too much on the ole heart strings ya know!!! Again thank you all for the kindness, hope to return it someday!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn sorry Arch. I missed your entry. Just remember buddy, she is in a better place.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Bro


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Arch!  Once everything gets settled down, let's get together for lunch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Arch!
Happy new YEar, brotha!
Sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all again, hope you had a Great New Years!!!

Been working on a new routine, think we have a solid one, let me know what you all think!!!

Alternating Uppers/Lowers (2-3 exercises per body part)

Rep Ranges will be different on each day using different techniques such as HIT, Heavy Duty, Pre-Exhaust and Rest/Pause

Ex:
Mon. will be in the 6-8 rep range (Rest/Pause + HIT)
Wed. will be 6 reps Maximum (Heavy Duty)
Fri. will be 10-12 reps on Uppers, and 12-15 on Lowers (Pre-Exhaust + HIT + Rest/Pause)


Hopefully I explained it okay, ask away if I didn't!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting routine.  Any particular reason for the change?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I like it!



Thank you BRother Burner!!! 




Pylon said:


> Interesting routine.  Any particular reason for the change?



You know me, ALWAYS lookin to up the Intensity!!! Gotta majorly improve on last years contest, so here is a start!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2007)

Competing again this year?  Do you know when it's going to be held?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Competing again this year?  Do you know when it's going to be held?



Yes Sir, its in St. Louis, Missouri!!! Here is the link :
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck with the contest


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the contest


Thank you Brother YM!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Ditto!


Thank you Brother JD, Hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, they already have a date set?  I'm shocked!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Yes Sir, its in St. Louis, Missouri!!! Here is the link :
> http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm



I maybe able to make it. What do you think Archie? If I can get off of work I will be there if nothing else comes up! Its only about an hour and a half from home. Hell I used to live in St.Louis.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like i am competing soon too bud, 28th April www.wnbf.com.au 
It's giving me some motivation to train hard again 
Miss you heaps mate


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I maybe able to make it. What do you think Archie? If I can get off of work I will be there if nothing else comes up! Its only about an hour and a half from home. Hell I used to live in St.Louis.




That would be cool.  Last year it was just me and Boiler.  It's worth the trip just to see the amount of food Archie is likely to put away after.  (Last year was IHOP.  I think they ran out of pancakes.   )


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow, they already have a date set?  I'm shocked!


Your shocked, I have a knot on my head where I fell over, LOL!!!



Double D said:


> I maybe able to make it. What do you think Archie? If I can get off of work I will be there if nothing else comes up! Its only about an hour and a half from home. Hell I used to live in St.Louis.


That would be awesome, just don't laugh at me!!!  





Rissole said:


> Looks like i am competing soon too bud, 28th April www.wnbf.com.au
> It's giving me some motivation to train hard again
> Miss you heaps mate


AWESOME Brother Pete!!! You know I wish you nothin but the Best my Friend!!! My sister is a Pro (Figure) in the wnbf, her name is Chena Garnett!!!
I miss you also, hope all is well for you and yours!!!



Pylon said:


> That would be cool.  Last year it was just me and Boiler.  It's worth the trip just to see the amount of food Archie is likely to put away after.  (Last year was IHOP.  I think they ran out of pancakes.   )


Oh yeah that would be cool, the more the merrier!!!   pancakes


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

Laugh at you huh? How about you dont laugh at me?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you kidding...?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOW if so!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Laugh at you huh? How about you dont laugh at me?


No chance my Friend, honestly would be great to meet ya!!!




Rissole said:


> Are you kidding...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see the pic you put, I'll post one though of her!!! THis one was in Planet Muscle magazine!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

I usually don't say this to people I know, but your sister is hot!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

that's your sister? Dang, archie...I may have to be smited for the thoughts I had at first site...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I usually don't say this to people I know, but your sister is hot!


  It's all good my Friend!!!



Burner02 said:


> that's your sister? Dang, archie...I may have to be smited for the thoughts I had at first site...


   Why thank you my Friend, she'll appreciate the compliment!!! Brother Pylon has met her  

Hope you ALL have had a GREAT Holiday Season, now lets get Ready to HIT it hard!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2007)

well thank goodness she isn't my sister, I don't know if I could handle all that hotness being related to me!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> well thank goodness she isn't my sister, I don't know if I could handle all that hotness being related to me!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> well thank goodness she isn't my sister, I don't know if I could handle all that hotness being related to me!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Pylon has met her



Wow, I totally forgot about that.  I'm not sure how, but I did!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

I love HIT journals.

Great work man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)

go Archy!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


>


 



Pylon said:


> Wow, I totally forgot about that.  I'm not sure how, but I did!


  I'll be sure to let her know,  



camarosuper6 said:


> I love HIT journals.
> 
> Great work man!


Thank you BRother Camaro, appreciate the encouragement!!!



b_reed23 said:


> go Archy!!


I'm tryin, thanks for the positive feedback!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

*Today 1/9/07*

*Rep Cadence = 4/pause/2/pause @ an 8 second rep*

*Uppers*

*CHEST*
*Incline Hammer Press*
300x7
r/p 10 seconds
300x2
r/p 10 seconds
300x1 forced rep + 1 Negative

*Cable Cross-Overs*
90x7 + 3 x-reps

*BACK*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Pulldowns*
135(270)x8
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x2
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x1 + 1 forced rep + 1 Negative

*Nautilus Pullovers*
170x7 + static hold for 10 count + Negative

*Hammer Dorian Yates Rows*
90(180)x7 + 1 Negative

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Presses*
90(180)x10
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x4
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x2 + 4 x-reps

*Cable Side Laterals*
30x12

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
90x6
r/p 10 seconds
90x2
r/p 10 seconds
90x1

*Nautilus High Curls*
95x6 + static hold for 10 count

*TRICEPS*
*Pushdowns*
190x10
r/p 10 seconds
190x3
r/p 10 seconds
190x1

*Hammer Dips*
115(230)x8

Full fledged puked after this one, my w/o partner almost did, guess I didn't work him hard enough  

I'm doin a big No-No in my book, only this week I'm w/o back to back days, tomorrow is legs, we'll see how this goes


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

Dude!  Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

puke-n-rally!
NICE!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I'm doin a big No-No in my book, only this week I'm w/o back to back days, tomorrow is legs, we'll see how this goes



You'll be working a different part of the body.  I'm sure you'll HIT it well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Dude!  Nice work!


Thank you BRother Pylon!!!



Burner02 said:


> puke-n-rally!
> NICE!!!


  Not sure about the rally part though  



Triple Threat said:


> You'll be working a different part of the body.  I'm sure you'll HIT it well.


Postponed until today, a little under the weather, but feelin okay!!! Uppers tomorrow will be a test, thats for sure!!!



*Today - LOWERS (abbreviated)
1-11-07*

*Leg Press*
810x6
r/p 10 seconds
810x3
r/p 10 seconds
810x2

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x10
r/p 10 seconds
285x4
r/p 10 seconds
285x2

*Seated Calve Raises*
145x7
r/p 10 seconds
145x4
r/p 10 seconds
145x1 1/2

Rep cadence 4/pause/2/pause
except for calves, 4/5/1/pause


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Get well soon, Arch.  There is some nasty weather headed our way, which I'm sure won't help, so stay warm!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2007)

You are such a stud Arch, and a complete gentleman  .

I still think you should look into some powerlifting for relaxation.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Ever read "Confessions of an Accidental Bodybuilder"?  He talks about trying to prepare for bodybuilding and powerlifting events at the same time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Get well soon, Arch.  There is some nasty weather headed our way, which I'm sure won't help, so stay warm!


Thanks BRother Pylon, I'm tryin!!! It's hittin here as I type, stay safe yourself!!!





JerseyDevil said:


> You are such a stud Arch, and a complete gentleman  .
> 
> I still think you should look into some powerlifting for relaxation.


Thank you my Friend, I try!!! Powerlifting is intriguing (spelling), just not sure I can do that!!!  



Pylon said:


> Ever read "Confessions of an Accidental Bodybuilder"?  He talks about trying to prepare for bodybuilding and powerlifting events at the same time.


No, can't say I have, but it sounds interesting, will check into that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

*Today 1-12-07

UPPERS

Rep Cadence = 4/pause/2/pause*

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench*
275x5
r/p 10 seconds
275x3
r/p 10 seconds
275x1

*BACK*
*Hammer Dorian Yates Rows*
90(180)x10
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x5
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x3

*Hammer Wide Pulldowns*
90(180)x10
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x5
r/p 10 seconds
90(180)x2

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Press*
100(200)x11
r/p 10 seconds
100(200)x4
r/p 10 seconds
100(200)x2

*BICEPS*
*BB Spider Curls*
60x6 1/2

*TRICEPS*
*Skullcrushers/CG Bench* ***
90x11, 90x4 1/2


***Same BB Used on Skulls, when I couldn't do skulls anymore, I instantly shifted into CG Bench with the same weight!!!, talk about Humblin, LOL!!! 

Still feelin under the weather, and I will hopefully never do a back to back w/o again, I feel BEAT!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2007)

Even under the weather, a better w/out than most.  

It's an interesting book.  The guy tells his story from skinny kid to bodybuilder, talks about his friends, habits, life, etc.  A very interesting read for anyone who has ever lifted, I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Even under the weather, a better w/out than most.
> 
> It's an interesting book.  The guy tells his story from skinny kid to bodybuilder, talks about his friends, habits, life, etc.  A very interesting read for anyone who has ever lifted, I think.



Thank you BRother Pylon, appreciate that!!!

Definatly gonna look for that one!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

I never do understand what kinds of weights your lifting with all those machines. But it sure sounds like alot.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I never do understand what kinds of weights your lifting with all those machines. But it sure sounds like alot.



Have you ever seen or used Hammer Strength equipment? It's the closest to free weights in both feel and rom that I have used. I still use regular free weight as well, just really nice to go to absolute failure with no worry ya know!!! Thanks for the compliment my Friend!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hammer is good stuff.  I use it and also enjoy the fact that failure is much safer without a spotter.

I especially love the shoulder overhead press and flat bench.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Love me some Hammer Strength machines.  Too bad my new gym doesn't have any.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Hammer is good stuff.  I use it and also enjoy the fact that failure is much safer without a spotter.
> 
> I especially love the shoulder overhead press and flat bench.


It is definatly safer!!! Thanks for the compliment, and glad you stopped by!!!



Pylon said:


> Love me some Hammer Strength machines.  Too bad my new gym doesn't have any.


That is a shame, Hammer has been a GOD send for me!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Not having them has pushed me to do more BB work and less machine, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Not having them has pushed me to do more BB work and less machine, so I guess it's ok.



Oh DEFINATLY!!!  
I try to use both, having a w/o partner is great too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Hammer is good stuff.  I use it and also enjoy the fact that failure is much safer without a spotter.



We have a high row, low row and incline chest press by Hammer.  All the other machines are Cybex.  The Hammer equipment is vastly superior.  I wish our gym had more.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> We have a high row, low row and incline chest press by Hammer.  All the other machines are Cybex.  The Hammer equipment is vastly superior.  I wish our gym had more.



Cybex is pretty good, Nautilus is really good too!!! I do prefer Hammer though!!!

On a side note, you know Arthur Jones came up with the Nautilus equipment right???
Well his son is the one who came up with Hammer, kinda interesting, I guess!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Cybex is pretty good, Nautilus is really good too!!! I do prefer Hammer though!!!



The Cybex we have seems to be bottom-of-the-line.  It's OK, but doesn't compare to the 3 HS machines.

When I was in Spain, I was at a gym that had some Nautilus equipment and it was excellent, too.  I haven't seen that brand in any other gyms in the US, though.  The owner was slowly replacing older equipment (don't recall the name) with the newer Nautilus ones.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The Cybex we have seems to be bottom-of-the-line.  It's OK, but doesn't compare to the 3 HS machines.
> 
> When I was in Spain, I was at a gym that had some Nautilus equipment and it was excellent, too.  I haven't seen that brand in any other gyms in the US, though.  The owner was slowly replacing older equipment (don't recall the name) with the newer Nautilus ones.



What gym do you w/o at??? I w/o at Gold's, maybe check into them if your interested, I only pay $28 / month!!!

Nautilus is excellent, I agree!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

I must confess, I have been lookin up Powerlifting stuff, not really sure what that means, but I think I'm SLOWLY becoming VERY interested in it!!! Not even sure what to look up, or even where to begin!!!

Sorry to ramble on, hope you ALL are having a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I would love to see you do some kind of westside! I have put on some serious mass this winter with it combined with a few other things, but mostly westside. It is a very fun and different way to train.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hiya, Archie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> What gym do you w/o at??? I w/o at Gold's, maybe check into them if your interested, I only pay $28 / month!!!



I work out at the Newport Athletic Club.  There's no Gold's anywhere near me unfortunately.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I would love to see you do some kind of westside! I have put on some serious mass this winter with it combined with a few other things, but mostly westside. It is a very fun and different way to train.


I'm VERY interested in it, but not 100 % sure just yet!!! But VERY interested for sure!!!



Burner02 said:


> Hiya, Archie!


How goes it BRother Burner!!!



Triple Threat said:


> I work out at the Newport Athletic Club.  There's no Gold's anywhere near me unfortunately.


Thats a bummer, what about a 24 Hr. Fitness???


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

*Today 1-15-07*

*Rep Cadence =* *4/pause/2/pause*

*LOWERS*

*Hack Squats*
450x7
r/p 10 seconds
450x2
r/p 10 seconds
450x1

*Hammer Uni-Lateral Leg Press*
270(540)x8 1/2

*Flex Seated Leg Curls*
285x13
r/p 10 seconds
285x5
r/p 10 seconds
285x2 1/2

*Hammer Seated Calve Raises* ***
140x10
r/p 10 seconds
140x4
r/p 10 seconds
140x2

** 5 count lower, 5 count stretch, explode on the way up, pause for 2 count*


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Have decided, My Partner and I have talked, we are doing 2 BBing shows this year (June and October) and then switching over to PowerLifting!!! Not sure how good I'll be, but will give it a shot!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Fun news, Arch.  You'll be great!

That calf work sounds brutal!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2007)

this powerlifting thing will be a breeze for you!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Fun news, Arch.  You'll be great!
> 
> That calf work sounds brutal!


Thank you BRother Pylon, appreciate that!!! Oh yes, it's VERY brutal, but worth it imo!!!



b_reed23 said:


> this powerlifting thing will be a breeze for you!


Thank you for that vote of confidence Sister HIT, er I mean Billie!!! Hope so!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I posted a link to their offical website in Pylon's journal. 

Also I got a westside thread in the training forum here.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I posted a link to their offical website in Pylon's journal.
> 
> Also I got a westside thread in the training forum here.



K. will have to take a look my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

*Today 1-17-07
UPPERS*

*CHEST*
*Hammer Wide Press*
205(410)x6
r/p 10 seconds
205(410)x2
r/p 10 seconds
205(410)x1 + 1 Negative

*BACK*
*Dorian Yates Rows*
115(230)x9
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x4
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x1 + 1 Negative

*Hammer Wide Pulldowns*
135(270)x6 1/2 + 1 Negative

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Shoulder Press*
105(210)x13
r/p 10 seconds
105(210)x4
r/p 10 seconds
105(210)x1

*BICEPS*
*Spider Curls*
70x7
r/p 10 seconds
70x3
r/p 10 seconds
70x1 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Skullcrushers/CG Press*
100x11/4
r/p 10 seconds
100x2/3
r/p 10 seconds
100x1/3

That was it, I feel exhausted   Prolly doesn't look like much but it whooped my butt!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

So any idea whenever you may want to run some westside?

Nasty numbers there Archie.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

i am subscribed

best of luck 

Andalite


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Still tearing it up as usual.    And I agree about the powerlifting.  It would be interesting to see what you are capable of.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ Wouldnt it though?!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> So any idea whenever you may want to run some westside?
> 
> Nasty numbers there Archie.


  Not for a while, maybe right after my first contest this year in June!!! I have kinda committed to 2 contests this year (June/October), and after that for sure changing up to some kind of a powerlifting routine!!! And of course prolly some kind of a HIT/Heavy Duty mix, LOL!!!





Andalite said:


> i am subscribed
> 
> best of luck
> 
> Andalite


It is interesting, but ALOT for my simple mind to take in  LOL!!! THank you for the encouragement, appreciate that Brother Andalite!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Still tearing it up as usual.    And I agree about the powerlifting.  It would be interesting to see what you are capable of.


Thank you BRother Triple, appreciate that tremendously!!!



Double D said:


> ^^ Wouldnt it though?!!!!


  Hope so!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

*Today 1-19-07

LOWERS* *(Abbreviated)*

*Rep/Cadence 4/pause/2/pause*

*BB Squats (ATF)*
365x8
r/p long enough to strip the weight off and HIT it again!!!
315x11

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x13

*Standing Calve Raises* *(5/5/explode/pause)*
270x10
r/p 10 seconds
270x4

Legs where still slightly sore from Monday, diet not the best, so I blame myself!!! Will be MUCH better next week!!!

Gym story:
I'm VERY easy going, unless you act like an idiot, then I HAVE to call you on it, LOL!!! My partner and I got to the gym, started our warm-ups on the squat, these 3 guys who where there talking as we came in, 2 approached with an attitude, and asked my Friend how much longer we would be, he said just give us like 5 minutes, and well be done!!! I was in the midle of my 1st warmup set when they asked him, as SOON as I was done he jumped in, they asked me the same.................  I said only like 5 minutes or so!!!

One guy said he said only 5 minutes, why cant you answer the same???
I looked at him, shrugged and said, or so!!!

The 2 guys then started mouthing something as they walked about 5 feet away to the 3rd guy, not sure as I was then jumping in to start my 2nd warmup set!!! 

Now the 3rd guy comes over and asks my Friend, how much longer...........

  Now I'm starting to get upset, I rack the bar and say LOOK, we will be done WHEN we are done!!!

THe guys says back, you don't have to be a dick about it, I smile and say, Nah, havn't reached dick level JUST yet!!!

We finished up our Squats, both the 3rd warmup and our 2 sets!!!
They stood 5 feet away the whole time talking to each other, My Friend was smileing as we stripped the weights off, they said jee, thanks for doin somethin.................
I walked over to them and said, LOOK, not sure what your problem is, but if you don't shut up, I know EXACTLY what your problems WILL be!!!  

they turned around and left, and we finished our w/o, man there are some IGNORANT people in this world!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

That called for a smiting.  


Fantastic work on the squats, Arch.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 19, 2007)

dude....what are A2F squats?

u are strong (my observation)

ur gym story was very entertaining


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

ATF = Ass To Floor


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2007)

Good story, Arch.  I'm shocked anyone would give you static in the gym, having seen you up close.  Especially knowing the kind of intensity you throw down with.  Something tells me those fellas will be in for a lesson some time in the near future about which kind of people not to hassle.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That called for a smiting.
> 
> 
> Fantastic work on the squats, Arch.


  It really aggrivated me, thats for sure!!! Thank you for the compliment my Friend!!!



Andalite said:


> dude....what are A2F squats?
> 
> u are strong (my observation)
> 
> ur gym story was very entertaining


Thank you, appreciate that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> ATF = Ass To Floor


Thank you Brother Triple, appreciate you gettin my back my Friend!!!



Pylon said:


> Good story, Arch.  I'm shocked anyone would give you static in the gym, having seen you up close.  Especially knowing the kind of intensity you throw down with.  Something tells me those fellas will be in for a lesson some time in the near future about which kind of people not to hassle.


I couldn't believe it, My partner and I go in, keep to ourselves and HIT it and leave, we don't even hardly talk with the exception of positive feedback and pushing during each set ya know!!!They will unfortunatly meet someone with less control than myself one day, but as the saying goes, what comes around, goes around!!! 
Hope you like the routine I have for ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

*Today 1-22-07

UPPERS*

*RC = 4/pause/explode/pause*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench*
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x3
r/p 10 seconds
225x3 + 1 Negative

*BACK*
*CG Pulldowns*
225x5
r/p 10 seconds
225x3
r/p 10 seconds
225x2 + 1 Negative

*Deadlifts*
270x15

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Overhead Press*
115(230)x11
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x3
r/p 10 seconds
115(230)x1

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
90x8
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x1 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Dips (Below Parallel)*
BWx10
r/p 10 seconds
BWx4
r/p 10 seconds
BWx2


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to sound like an ass but why is some stuff blue and some red? is that supposed to mean naything? 

bro? can i offer u a word of advice before u kick my ass which u are more than welcome to do? 

if u are doing a modified version of DC Traning please stop and try the original layout. if in 6 months u dont get closer to where u wanna be provided u eat like ur supposed to and u dont fuck around much outseide the gym, i promise u u will never feel better.

but if ur on DC then my hats of to u and i wish u great success


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 22, 2007)

^^did i say something which is funny?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry, that was out of line.  

You're going to take this the wrong way, but you should do more research on a guy before you start giving him workout advice.  (Archie's too nice a guy to say that himself.)  He (and a few others around here) are HIT disciples, hence his avi.  Even if he _was_ doing DC, trust me, he'd have gone through every iteration of it on the planet by now.  Dude's crazy about tweaking his program and making adjustments.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sorry, that was out of line.
> 
> You're going to take this the wrong way, but you should do more research on a guy before you start giving him workout advice.  (Archie's too nice a guy to say that himself.)  He (and a few others around here) are HIT disciples, hence his avi.  Even if he _was_ doing DC, trust me, he'd have gone through every iteration of it on the planet by now.  Dude's crazy about tweaking his program and making adjustments.



i asked archie if he was on dc. i am not giving out "workout advice" either. i was suggesting something incase he has tweaked like 2-3 ppl have on this board. that is all.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i am not giving out "workout advice" either.



"*if u are doing a modified version of DC Traning please stop and try the original layout. if in 6 months u dont get closer to where u wanna be provided u eat like ur supposed to and u dont fuck around much outseide the gym, i promise u u will never feel better.*"

That's all.  I'm done.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2007)

er....no comment except to say that your kicking ass Archy!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> "*if u are doing a modified version of DC Traning please stop and try the original layout. if in 6 months u dont get closer to where u wanna be provided u eat like ur supposed to and u dont fuck around much outseide the gym, i promise u u will never feel better.*"
> 
> That's all.  I'm done.



im sorry. i dont see ur point at all. but its ok. im not having another duel with u in someone else's journal. if u want, please feel free to call me out in another thread and pm me the link so i turn up. otherwise, i got no buff with u.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice workout Archie, intimidating inclines for sure. I like whenever you do free weights, I can relate so much better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Archie weights are always through the roof here!!  Good work my friend!

Hows life treating you...and lilbit?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh my, whats happenin in here???  

I LOVE to change things up, I do like other training styles, so I try to incorporate them in my own version of a routine!!! Hence the Journal title *Hybrid Intensity Training*!!! I am a HIT advocate, I go by the High Intensity guidelines of training, not the volume routines so to speak, I train HARD, not long (Oh man, not trying to start anything myself here  ) I do not respond too well to volume, and I have responded incredibly to HIT, so therefore I stay true to that style, sampling here and there, tweaking my own version of HIT, but I appreciate any advice, as I am still learning myself!!!

My colors are changed to highlight the different bodyparts, nothing more, nothing less, just my own little twist on things,  !!!

Thank you Sister HIT, er Billie!!!
Brother D2, thank you so much, I plan on using more and more free-weights, as my partner and I are really pushing ourselves!!!
Brother Bolt, thank you also my Friend, I and LilBit are doin GREAT, hope all is well for you too my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

*Today 1-24-07

LOWERS/ABS*

*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*LOWERS*
*Leg Press*
810x8
r/p 10 seconds
810x3
r/p 10 seconds
810x2

*Leg Extensions*
255x10 1/2

*SLDL's*
135x15

*Seated Hammer Calve Raises*
160x9
r/p 10 seconds
160x4
r/p 10 seconds
160x2

*ABS*
*Rope Pulldowns/Ins*
160x11


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeeeeeeeeeez.......nice Leg Press!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

What took longer?  Loading all the plates for the leg press or doing the exercise?    Good going.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Solid workout Archie, I wanna see some lower reps on those sldl, and I want to see the numbers you put up!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

MONSTER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!  good going bro!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice work there, Archie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Killer #'s bud!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeez.......nice Leg Press!!!


Thank you BRother YM, my wheels are sure hurtin today tho!!!  



Triple Threat said:


> What took longer?  Loading all the plates for the leg press or doing the exercise?    Good going.


  Not sure!!!



Double D said:


> Solid workout Archie, I wanna see some lower reps on those sldl, and I want to see the numbers you put up!


  Why I oughta  !!! I actually respond with higher reps on my hammies, but we'll see, thanks for the compliment my Friend!!!



Andalite said:


> MONSTER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!  good going bro!


Monster??? I wish   Thanks for the compliment, appreciate that!!!



Pylon said:


> Nice work there, Archie!


Thanks Brother Pylon, Tryin to UP the Intensity, my show is in like 21 weeks or somethin like that!!!   



DeadBolt said:


> Killer #'s bud!!!


Thank you BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

So you're still doing the Caveman?  When is it? (I know, I could look it up.  Just lazy.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

The Show-Me's http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm

June 23rd!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, thats the plan, but in all honesty, that will prolly be it for me, was gonna do the show in Oct. But not sure just yet!!! Really wanting to try to get my PL groove on, LOL!!!

How Archie got his groove back!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Kewl.  I'll put it on my schedule.  Think there's any chance the pro we got the pic with will show up again?  Or your sister?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Kewl.  I'll put it on my schedule.  Think there's any chance the pro we got the pic with will show up again?  Or your sister?



  Dr. Westerfield I think??? Not sure!!!

Now my Sister,


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

No, not Deena.  the chick who did the floor routine in the black spandex.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No, not Deena.  the chick who did the floor routine in the black spandex.



 Oh Angie Semsch, yes sir, I believe she will be!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> the chick who did the floor routine in the black spandex.





Pylon said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!:bounce:



So I take it that you approve?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

*Today 1-26-07
UPPERS*

*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*CHEST*
*Flat BB Bench Press*
275x4
r/p 10 seconds
275x2
r/p 10 seconds
275x2 + 1 Negative

*BACK*
*Nautilus Pullovers*
185x15
r/p 10 seconds
185x5
r/p 10 seconds
185x2 + 1 Negative

*Full BB Deadlifts*
315x8

*DELTS*
*Matrix Laterals Machine*
200x11
r/p 10 seconds
200x4
r/p 10 seconds
200x3

*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls*
80x11
r/p 10 seconds
80x5
r/p 10 seconds
80x2 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*CG BB Bench Press*
225x8
r/p 10 seconds
225x4
r/p 10 seconds
225x2 + 1 Negative


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Very serious weights there Arch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Very serious weights there Arch.


 Thank you Brother D2, I'm tryin!!!




Bakerboy said:


> Looking good!


Thank you Brother BB, appreciate the encouragment!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

Very serious weights  .


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Trying hell, how about doin, nice for sure.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

u r strong. really. great session. how many lifts do u rotate (assuming u rotate)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very serious weights  .


Thank you Brother JD, hows it goin my Friend???



Double D said:


> Trying hell, how about doin, nice for sure.


Thank you for the encouragement, means ALOT my Friend!!!



Andalite said:


> u r strong. really. great session. how many lifts do u rotate (assuming u rotate)


Thank you also Brother Andalite, appreciate that!!! I rotate 3 exercises per bodypart, try to keep the body guessin!!!

*Today 1-29-07
LOWERS/ABS*
*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*LOWERS*
*Full BB Squats (ATF)*
365x10
r/p long enough to strip weight off
315x13

*BB SLDL's*
185x9

*Standing Calve Raises*
270x13
r/p 10 seconds
270x4
r/p 10 seconds
270x2

*ABS*
*Nitro Abs*
220x13
r/p 10 seconds
220x4
r/p 10 seconds
220x2


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey sexy I'm on board!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Sexy? Now I am lost.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sexy? Now I am lost.



We have a "special" relationship .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice job on the squats!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey sexy I'm on board!


  Uh..................... Thank you???  



Double D said:


> Sexy? Now I am lost.


You are???  



Brutus_G said:


> We have a "special" relationship .


  



yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the squats!!


Thank you Brother YM, I tell you what though, I'm feelin it already!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *LOWERS*
> *Full BB Squats (ATF)*
> 365x10
> r/p long enough to strip weight off
> 315x13



dude....those are SOME weights man....

u know, i dont mean to sound like a complete dick, but no-one doing DC would advise Rest-Pausing squats...so please be careful brother...u do not want an injury..and remember: injuries dont happen overnight - they happen because of incorrect/improper techniques/approach carried over a large span of time.

im just looking out for you bro



> *BB SLDL's*
> 185x9



ok. one lift where i am stronger than you  225 x 10 standing on a 4 inch box! 
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/anuj247/DC/?action=view&current=RDL225x10.flv
and 205 x 13 standing on the same box!
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/anuj247/DC/?action=view&current=RDL205x13.flv



> *Standing Calve Raises*
> 270x13
> r/p 10 seconds
> 270x4
> ...



have u ever tried holding the rep at the bottom position for 15 counts? i think it might do u some good hypertrophy wise....just my 2C...no harm in trying brother...

oh, and hold it down (stretched) for 15 counts (SLOW counts  ) and then explode up and do a 5 count negative on the way down....just my 2C



> *Nitro Abs*
> 220x13
> r/p 10 seconds
> 220x4
> ...



bro: what are nitro abs? please fill me in on this stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I saw Archie post doin 315 for 5 reps a while back on sldl's


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think I saw Archie post doin 315 for 5 reps a while back on sldl's



this sucks


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2007)

hiya Arch...you are doing AMAZING!!

Can you do me a little favor?? Can you email me some pics from your comp?  I have been accused of having a girly workout.....


----------



## Craig17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking good Archangel! I dunno if you remember me from IronArena or not.. I used to train HIT as well and have a journal there. Last I remember you were getting ready for a contest. Keep up the good work!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Andalite said:


> dude....those are SOME weights man....
> 
> u know, i dont mean to sound like a complete dick, but no-one doing DC would advise Rest-Pausing squats...so please be careful brother...u do not want an injury..and remember: injuries dont happen overnight - they happen because of incorrect/improper techniques/approach carried over a large span of time.
> 
> ...


Brother Andalite, thanks for the compliments!!! I really don't do DC exclusively, so I try to mix certain styles into my own, but I appreciate the advice!!! Nitro abs are a crunch machine that you sit in and pull in, hope that helps, LOL!!! Great lifts in your vids too!!! 




Double D said:


> I think I saw Archie post doin 315 for 5 reps a while back on sldl's


  




Andalite said:


> this sucks


What sucks??? 




b_reed23 said:


> hiya Arch...you are doing AMAZING!!
> 
> Can you do me a little favor?? Can you email me some pics from your comp?  I have been accused of having a girly workout.....


Thank you SO much Sister HIT, appreciate that!!!
 Can't, my old computer crashed and with it my pics too!!! WHO's accusing you??? Tell them to give me 15 minutes, I'll show 'em different!!!   




Craig17 said:


> Looking good Archangel! I dunno if you remember me from IronArena or not.. I used to train HIT as well and have a journal there. Last I remember you were getting ready for a contest. Keep up the good work!


Brother Craig, of course I remember you, glad to have ya here my Friend!!! This place really makes me feel at home, hope it's great to/for you!!! Yes, I took 4th, doing another one this June, and then I believe gonna try my hand at Powerlifting!!! Thanks for the encouragement, and Welcome!!! You have a journal here???


----------



## Craig17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Craig, of course I remember you, glad to have ya here my Friend!!! This place really makes me feel at home, hope it's great to/for you!!! Yes, I took 4th, doing another one this June, and then I believe gonna try my hand at Powerlifting!!! Thanks for the encouragement, and Welcome!!! You have a journal here???




Congrats!! 4th is really good, and that was your first contest too, wasn't it? I trained on a powerlifting style routine over most of the summer and I must say I loved it. I have gone back to a bodybuilding style focusing on compound lifts just because I need to gain some size first. I am interested in some powerlifting down the road. I haven't started a journal yet, I plan to but I only joined today and today happened to be a rest day.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya Arch...you are doing AMAZING!!
> 
> Can you do me a little favor?? Can you email me some pics from your comp?  I have been accused of having a girly workout.....



looks like Archie will be doing some smiting for you Billie!

Archie, looks like you are doing great, friend.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey BM have you ever known Archie to not do great things?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Craig17 said:


> Congrats!! 4th is really good, and that was your first contest too, wasn't it? I trained on a powerlifting style routine over most of the summer and I must say I loved it. I have gone back to a bodybuilding style focusing on compound lifts just because I need to gain some size first. I am interested in some powerlifting down the road. I haven't started a journal yet, I plan to but I only joined today and today happened to be a rest day.


Thank you my Friend, appreciate that!!! Awesome, Powerlifting really interests me, so Best Wishes to you as well!!! Good stuff, lookin forward to youe journal my Friend!!!





boilermaker said:


> looks like Archie will be doing some smiting for you Billie!
> 
> Archie, looks like you are doing great, friend.


  Yes sir, a smiting IS called for!!!
Thank you for the encouragement my Friend!!!




Double D said:


> Hey BM have you ever known Archie to not do great things?


Thank you for the kind words Brother D2!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

*Today 1-31-07

UPPERS*

*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*CHEST*
*Wide Hammer Press*
225(450)x4
r/p 10 seconds
225(450)x2 1/2
r/p 10 seconds
225(450)x1 + 1 Negative

*BACK*
*Hammer Dorian Yates Rows*
135(270)x6
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x2
r/p 10 seconds
135(270)x1 + 1 Negative

*Hammer Wide Pulldowns*
135(270)x7

*DELTS*
*Nautilus Plate Loaded Press*
125(250)x8
r/p 10 seconds
125(250)x3
r/p 10 seconds
125(250)x1

*BICEPS*
*Spider Curls*
80x5
r/p 10 seconds
80x3
r/p 10 seconds
80x1 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Skullcrushers/CG Press*
110x6/3
r/p 10 seconds
110x4/2
r/p 10 seconds
110x2/2


----------



## Andalite (Jan 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *CHEST*
> *Wide Hammer Press*
> 225(450)x4
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



awesome. i wanted to ask: is there any particular reason u only rest for 10 seconds? or is 10 jsut an approximation? 



> *BACK*
> *Hammer Dorian Yates Rows*
> 135(270)x6
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



oh...the negatives on this are amazing, no? i used to do Yates Rows before...wow....the good times lol



> *Hammer Wide Pulldowns*
> 135(270)x7



wow



> *DELTS*
> *Nautilus Plate Loaded Press*
> 125(250)x8
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



ive never actually seen a nautilus loaded press...but damn: the weights are amazing! 



> *BICEPS*
> *Spider Curls*
> 80x5
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



ok are spider curls also a machine thingy? coz if not PLEASE tell me how to do those...(im no bicep freak, but im curious as hell now)



> *TRICEPS*
> *Skullcrushers/CG Press*
> 110x6/3
> r/p 10 seconds
> ...



by "Skullcrushers/CG Press" are u referring to JM Presses?

great workout on the whole

keep it up sir!


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont get how you dont yak after doing something like that


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Dont you just love the skulls and turn em into cgbp? Its amazing for triceps!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Why so many machines?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Andalite said:


> awesome. i wanted to ask: is there any particular reason u only rest for 10 seconds? or is 10 jsut an approximation?
> 
> *Thank you Brother Andalite, it's a mix between DC and Mentzers theory, just my own twist of things, LOL!!!*
> 
> ...



No, those look interesting though!!! I do skullcrushers until I cant anymore, then using the same weight, I instantly shift into CGBP, try them, they are a Intense exercise!!!





WantItBad said:


> I dont get how you dont yak after doing something like that



  Never said I didn't, LOL!!!





Double D said:


> Dont you just love the skulls and turn em into cgbp? Its amazing for triceps!!!



  Yes Sir, they are DEFINATLY amazing!!!  



Brutus_G said:


> Why so many machines?



I try to mix it up, but that way I can go to absolute failure, safely


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

*2-2-07

LOWERS/ABS*

*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*Hack Squats (ATF)*
450x10
r/p 10 seconds
450x4
r/p 10 seconds
450x2

*Uni-Lateral Leg Press*
295(590)x9

*Seated Leg Curls*
285x16
r/p 10 seconds
285x4
r/p 10 seconds
285x2 + 1 Negative

*Seated Calve Raises*
175x9
r/p 10 seconds
175x4
r/p 10 seconds
175x4

*Skipped abs, LOL, just didn't have it!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Skipped abs, LOL, just didn't have it!!!*



  Yeah, it seems like abs are always the easiest part to leave out.     The rest of your workout is looking intense as usual.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, it seems like abs are always the easiest part to leave out.     The rest of your workout is looking intense as usual.



LOL, they sure are!!!  
Thank you my Friend!!!





Hope this helps Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No, it's a preacher curl using the opposite side, place your arms on the flat side of the bench!!!



oh ok....ill try these out...must be killer tough, huh?



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> No, those look interesting though!!! I do skullcrushers until I cant anymore, then using the same weight, I instantly shift into CGBP, try them, they are a Intense exercise!!!



u know, if u ever want to mix things up, u could do floor skull crushers coz they are a REAL killer and then when ur tired shift to floor CGBP which would tire ur triceps and give them an amazing banging haha



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Skipped abs, LOL, just didn't have it!!!



i hate abs 

----x----

and awesme workout bro!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice work there Archie!

Hey, I'm tinkering with the w/out you put together for me.  I'll have it posted up in a bit.  Drop in and give me your thoughts...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont you just love the skulls and turn em into cgbp? Its amazing for triceps!!!


Damn I wish I could still do these.  Skulls inflame my arthitic elbow, thank goodness CGBP's are still good.

Great looking workouts Arch.  Very inspiring!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 4, 2007)

what can I say that hasn't already been said?? Great work!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitly what JD said.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh ok....ill try these out...must be killer tough, huh?
> *DEFINATLY!!! Give 'em a go, you'll like 'em I Promise!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you BRother Andalite, appreicate the encouragement!!!



Pylon said:


> Nice work there Archie!
> 
> Hey, I'm tinkering with the w/out you put together for me.  I'll have it posted up in a bit.  Drop in and give me your thoughts...



Thanks Brother Pylon, I have, and I LOVE the additions you added, Best Wishes!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Damn I wish I could still do these.  Skulls inflame my arthitic elbow, thank goodness CGBP's are still good.
> 
> Great looking workouts Arch.  Very inspiring!



I hear ya, I really focus on keeping the wlbows in, and that helps mine!!! CGBP are Incredible, gotta love those!!! Thank you for the Kind words my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!!



b_reed23 said:


> what can I say that hasn't already been said?? Great work!



Thank you SO much Sister HIT, hope the new routine is going Great for you, I KNOW it will, you have the heart and Drive to succeed, Best Wishes to you too!!!



Double D said:


> Definitly what JD said.



Thank you also BRother D2, You guys help keep me goin SO much yourselves!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

*Today 2-5-07
UPPERS*
*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*CHEST*
*Incline BB Bench Press*
245x8
r/p 10 seconds
245x3
r/p 10 seconds
245x1 + 1 Negative

*BACK*
*CG Seated Hi Cable Rows*
195x12
r/p 10 seconds
195x3
r/p 10 seconds
195x3 + 1 Negative

*Hammer Strength Deadlifts*
410x6 1/2

*DELTS*
*Matrix Machine Laterals*
205x10
r/p 10 seconds
205x4
r/p 10 seconds
205x3

*BICEPS*
*BB Curls*
100x5
r/p 10 seconds
100x3
r/p 10 seconds
100x1 + 1 Negative

*TRICEPS*
*Dips*
BW+25x10
r/p 10 seconds
BW+25x6
r/p 10 seconds
BW+25x2


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2007)

how much growth u getting from HIIT?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

(I'm tired of trying to find new ways of saying nice things about your workouts.    )


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm liking the upper/lower split Archangel. Lookin' good!! It's insane how much weight you move using HIT. When I trained HIT my weights were considerably lower. I can only imagine the weight you would be pushing on 2-4 mins rest between sets.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> how much growth u getting from HIIT?


You mean HIT, cause I havn't realy started w/ HIIT just yet!!! Actually quite a bit, I hope, LOL!!!




Pylon said:


> (I'm tired of trying to find new ways of saying nice things about your workouts.    )


  Thanks my Friend!!!






Craig17 said:


> I'm liking the upper/lower split Archangel. Lookin' good!! It's insane how much weight you move using HIT. When I trained HIT my weights were considerably lower. I can only imagine the weight you would be pushing on 2-4 mins rest between sets.


Thank you SO much BRother Craig, I really like the Upper/Lower split myself!!! Hmmmmm, hadn't really thought about that, I wonder  




b_reed23 said:


> Nice!


Thank you Sister HIT!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm always impressed by guys doing heavy bodyweight exercises.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

*Today 2-7-07

Lowers*

*RC=4/pause/explode/pause*

*Leg Press*
810x12
r/p 10 seconds
810x3
r/p 10 seconds
810x2

*Leg Extensions*
255x12

*Lying Leg Curls*
110x15
r/p 10 seconds
110x5
r/p 10 seconds
110x2 + 1 Negative

Called it after that, might not look like much, but I could barely keep from


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Jesus 810 is alot of 45s!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 7, 2007)

you stole my words brute.....archie mad skills son


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah those longer ri's are on the way whenever we head to powerlifting huh Archie!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you BRother Andalite, appreicate the encouragement!!!



ALWAYS dude.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

You should count loading the leg press machine as some kind of movement!  Freakish numbers, Archman


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> You should count loading the leg press machine as some kind of movement!  Freakish numbers, Archman



Definitely a form of GPP!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Jesus 810 is alot of 45s!


 Unloading was the hard part, LOL!!!



WantItBad said:


> you stole my words brute.....archie mad skills son


Thank you BRother Bad, appreciate that!!!



Pylon said:


>


  Good Stuff my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Yeah those longer ri's are on the way whenever we head to powerlifting huh Archie!!!


Hmmmmmmmm, not sure how I'm gonna encorporate PLing and RI's just yet!!! I really, REALLY like the short RI's, so we'll see!!! Hows goes it my Friend!!!



Andalite said:


> ALWAYS dude.


And I appreciate it more than you know!!!



boilermaker said:


> You should count loading the leg press machine as some kind of movement!  Freakish numbers, Archman


  Yeah, I should!!!   Thank you Brother Boiler, glad to have ya back my Friend, you where missed!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

On a side note........................
My heart is quickly losing the battle here w/ bodybuilding and powerlifting!!!

My heart is just not into the BBing thing, not sure why, but I'm really wanting to jump into PLing NOW!!!

I would feel like I quit though, and that I let you ALL down, especially you Brother Pylon in that you where planning on being there, not sure just yet though, I might try to stick it out!!!
Just don't wanna feel like I let anyone down!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Im a bodybuilder who powerlifts ,same with D.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Archie its good to incoporate both. Go a few months pl'ing and then go back to some hit. Its simple.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im a bodybuilder who powerlifts ,same with D.



I know and understand, but thats not really the problem!!!




Double D said:


> Archie its good to incoporate both. Go a few months pl'ing and then go back to some hit. Its simple.



I agree, and my PLing routine will involve Heavy Duty/HIT to some extent, but the diet is TOTALLY different, and I cannot bounce back and forth unfortunatly!!! 



My whole thing is I don't want to dissapoint anyone, especially Pylon because if I switch to PLing, then the BBing contest is out, I can't eat to lift and diet to lose, does that explain what I mean???


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Wait im confused.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> On a side note........................
> My heart is quickly losing the battle here w/ bodybuilding and powerlifting!!!
> 
> My heart is just not into the BBing thing, not sure why, but I'm really wanting to jump into PLing NOW!!!
> ...


Don't worry about us Arch.  Do what YOU want to do!  I am positive everyone here will support you, no matter what you choose.

You have given BB'ing a good shot, and have been very successful.  I think you may do even better with PL'ing.  Less diet worries would be cool, but at the same time chances of injury are greater.  Only you can decide....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, you're worried about me?  Get over it.  If you wanna PL, go do it.  I've never been to a PL meet!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wait im confused.


You are??? You should be me, LOL!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Don't worry about us Arch.  Do what YOU want to do!  I am positive everyone here will support you, no matter what you choose.
> 
> You have given BB'ing a good shot, and have been very successful.  I think you may do even better with PL'ing.  Less diet worries would be cool, but at the same time chances of injury are greater.  Only you can decide....


Brother JD, Thank you for the kind words and the support!!! I appreciate that more than you know!!!



Pylon said:


> Dude, you're worried about me?  Get over it.  If you wanna PL, go do it.  I've never been to a PL meet!


Yes, but ok, I will get over it, LOL!!! I'm going to a Benching PLing meet so see how they are ran in a couple of weeks!!! I still have not decided yet, but I'm leaning towards PLing, like 60-40!!!






On a side note, no w/o yesterday, woke up sick as a dog and weak, so let the w/o go!!! Hope you all have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I'm going to a Benching PLing meet so see how they are ran in a couple of weeks!!!



Where is it?  If I'm free that day, maybe I'll come over as well.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

The powerlifting diet is the same as a bodybuilding diet. You either wanna gain, lose, or maintain and eat for that. Dont change your diet just your routine.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Called it after that, might not look like much, but I could barely keep from



christ......u RP'ed leg presses.....enough said damnit!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Where is it?  If I'm free that day, maybe I'll come over as well.


I'll let you know, its in Creve Coure!!!



Double D said:


> The powerlifting diet is the same as a bodybuilding diet. You either wanna gain, lose, or maintain and eat for that. Dont change your diet just your routine.


Hmmmmmmm, I beg to differ, you try to lift max weights while your on a HARD cut!!! I've done it twice now, trust me, your body hates you the entire time!!!



Andalite said:


> christ......u RP'ed leg presses.....enough said damnit!


  Thank you Brother Andalite!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> The powerlifting diet is the same as a bodybuilding diet. You either wanna gain, lose, or maintain and eat for that. Dont change your diet just your routine.



true that D. Powerlifting is often used as an excuse to eat like shit.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Keeping the "same" diet may not be the right thing, as Archie said, but there is still an important intake factor.  See, we all agree!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Well this is why you dont cut while pl'ing. However while on a bulk powerlifting can definitly be incorporated. I do believe powerlifters get a very bad wrap for eating poorly. You got to realize they dont eat poorly simply because they need to maintain weight. If they gain weight that may stick them in a tougher weight class that they may not be ready for.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

I've seen some of the intake journals for the high level PLers.  I can't even imagine being able to lift after eating so much.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Which is like I said, they are at their maintenece level. Most powerlifters try to stay around that because if they ever have to cut weight its very tough to cut weight and keep strength. I do believe pl'ing requires more calories. And I do believe powerlifting boosts your metabolism much more than a bodybuilding routine. Simply because it puts so much more stress on the cns. So while you see alot of food, they see their maitenence level.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Which is like I said, they are at their maintenece level. Most powerlifters try to stay around that because if they ever have to cut weight its very tough to cut weight and keep strength. I do believe pl'ing requires more calories. And I do believe powerlifting boosts your metabolism much more than a bodybuilding routine. Simply because it puts so much more stress on the cns. So while you see alot of food, they see their maitenence level.



I know Dave Tate was eating 10000 calories before he stoped powerlifitng.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty ridiculous. I wonder if theres any need for that?!?!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2007)

Im a firm believer in high cals for strength and mass training.  If you time things properly, you can eat 7000 cals in a day, and keep fat gain to a minimal if you do things properly

(cut off carbs after 7, 1.5 grams of protein per lb, HIIT cardio on off days, or at least moderately intense cardio, etc)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Pretty ridiculous. I wonder if theres any need for that?!?!



I think he was 300 something trying to gain weight lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Im a firm believer in high cals for strength and mass training.  If you time things properly, you can eat 7000 cals in a day, and keep fat gain to a minimal if you do things properly
> 
> (cut off carbs after 7, 1.5 grams of protein per lb, HIIT cardio on off days, or at least moderately intense cardio, etc)



depends on metabolism and size.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well of course metabolisms adjust accordingly, but the rules still apply.  To gain mass you need to eat a higher number of calories, and the fastest way to acheive that is eating as if you were the size of the person you wanted to become.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Well of course metabolisms adjust accordingly, but the rules still apply.  To gain mass you need to eat a higher number of calories, and the fastest way to acheive that is eating as if you were the size of the person you wanted to become.



What do you feel is the ideal weight gain per week?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I definitly feel this varies big time between actual powerlifting athletes and the everyday pl'ing joe. You can put up some big numbers without gaining weight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I definitly feel this varies big time between actual powerlifting athletes and the everyday pl'ing joe. You can put up some big numbers without gaining weight.



So true i've lost 4-5 pounds and have gained 20 pounds on my squat.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Exactly. So thats why I say I dont believe your calories have to be in excess to be good at powerlifting and put up big numbers. Hell we arent ever going to be pros at it, so why act like it and eat enourmous amounts of cals?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2007)

Strength isnt directly correlated to size, so diet isnt quite as important.  I think the ideal weight gain per week will vary.  I think someone could put on a solid 30lbs in a years time if they eat like it, with the majority being muscle/water/glycogen.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know Dave Tate was eating 10000 calories before he stoped powerlifitng.


u forgot to mention the roids brotha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, I go and get sick and I come back to a ton of info, I love it!!!
Still under the weather a bit, but decided to HIT it anyway!!!

*2-12-07
BACK/BICEPS*

*RC=4/pause/2/pause*

*BACK*
*Pullovers*
190x15

*CG Pulldowns*
220x6
r/p 10 seconds
220x3
r/p 10 seconds
220x1 1/2 + 1 Negative

*Deadlifts*
335x6
r/p enough to strip weight off
225x13

*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls*
90x10
r/p 10 seconds
90x3
r/p 10 seconds
90x1 + 1 Negative


On a side note:
I agree you don't have to go overboard w/calories to Powerlift, however there is NO way I can Powerlift on a Hard Cut getting ready for a show, so I'm now leaning 75-25 towards Powerlifting!!!


Not that anyone cares, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

I never liked the mental drain of Hit, i think you'll end up liking not going to failure much better.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I never liked the mental drain of Hit, i think you'll end up liking not going to failure much better.



It is mentally draining, thats for sure!!! But I will prolly still encorporate HIT/Heavy Duty principles in my PLing routine!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you can lift like a powerlifter and still bodybuild at the same time.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

Heya Archie.  just checking in to see how things are in your casa.  Everyone warm and safe?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> I think you can lift like a powerlifter and still bodybuild at the same time.....


I agree 100%............................UNTIL the hard cut!!!




Pylon said:


> Heya Archie.  just checking in to see how things are in your casa.  Everyone warm and safe?


Thanks my Friend, we are all warm and safe!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't have long, gettin ready for Valentines Dinner!!! Just droppin in to say My Friend and I have come to an agreement, we are pursuing PLing and letting the BBing aspect go for now at least!!! We are working on a routine, when done I'll post it!!! Have a Great Valentines everyone!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see the routine Arch!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> It is mentally draining, thats for sure!!! But I will prolly still encorporate HIT/Heavy Duty principles in my PLing routine!!!



Then that's not really powerlifting unless you just mean on the 14 +rep sets and on the 1rms.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it...your lifts are always insane Arch


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Whats up Arch? Hope all is well.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Can't wait to see the routine Arch!


About to be unveiled, LOL!!!



Brutus_G said:


> Then that's not really powerlifting unless you just mean on the 14 +rep sets and on the 1rms.


Why isn't it??? Anyone who knows me can vouch for me, I do NOT follow to the T on anything, I ALWAYS put my little twist on things, of course they will always have something to do with the Intensity Principles!!!   



b_reed23 said:


> I'm looking forward to it...your lifts are always insane Arch


Why thank you Sister Billie!!!




Double D said:


> Whats up Arch? Hope all is well.


How goes it my Friend, All is well here!!! Going to a Bench only PLing meet tomorrow I just found out about, should be fun and interesting!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Here it is!!!

My twist on the 5x5 routine

Mon.
Squat 5x5
Leg Press - Rest/Pause
SLDL's - Rest/Pause
Calve work - Rest/Pause

Wed.
Flat BB Bench Press 5x5
Incline DB Press alternated w/ Seated Overhead Presses - Rest/Pause
CG BB Bench - Rest/Pause
Pushdowns - Rest/Pause

Fri.
Deadlifts 5x5
Dorian Rows alternated w/ Seated Rows - Rest/Pause
Hyperextensions - Rest/Pause ss w/ Ab work - Rest/Pause
BB Curls - Rest/Pause

There it is, the 5x5 with a twist of Angel!!!

Will be starting a new journal since this is a totally different path than I am used to, Wish me luck or laugh at me, its all good!!!

Also on a side note:
Will be doing this for 4 weeks, and then doing Heavy Duty for 4 weeks, conducting an experiment on progression here!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice very interesting there Archie. So you goin to compete tommorow?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks tough! Good luck!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2007)

Heya arch looks like a pretty kewl routine.  I'll be following every step of the way!  

I can't wait to get back to normal training...this lighter weight endurance stuff is bothering me.  This week of lifting just a bit heavier has me itchin for some serious heavy stuff...I've got the bug but can't do it yet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Heya Arch! How's everything. Have you decided on the BB'ing VS Powerlifting thing yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice very interesting there Archie. So you goin to compete tommorow?


I might change a couple of things here and there, but that is the basic plan my Friend, glad you like it!!! No didn't compete, it was ALL high schoolers, talk about MOVIN some weight   This 17 yr. old opened up at 365, then 405, and unfortunatly missed 420, but BARELY!!! Talk about gettin the juices flowin, Man was that FUN!!!




Bakerboy said:


> Looks tough! Good luck!


Thank you Brother BB, appreciate the encouragement!!!



DeadBolt said:


> Heya arch looks like a pretty kewl routine.  I'll be following every step of the way!
> 
> I can't wait to get back to normal training...this lighter weight endurance stuff is bothering me.  This week of lifting just a bit heavier has me itchin for some serious heavy stuff...I've got the bug but can't do it yet!


Appreciate that my Friend!!! Take it slow and safe my Friend, you'll be there!!!



Rocco32 said:


> Heya Arch! How's everything. Have you decided on the BB'ing VS Powerlifting thing yet?


It's all good my Friend, thanks for askin!!! Yes sir, I am going w/ PLing, ALL the way!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome...good luck buddy!!! Let me just throw in my little nugget of wisdom if you don't mind. To really get your lifts up with powerlifting, you really need to focus on speed, hams, hips, lower back, delts, tri's and lats. I'd incorporate more exercises to cater to those bodyparts and really blast them.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Heya Archie...going all in with PL!  Rock on!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

Like the twist Arch.  To be honest, I wonder if the r/p sets might be a little much for a PL routine.  Doing 5 x 5's, 3 x 3's, and 2 x 2's are already hard on the connective tissue and CNS, but if anyone can do it, it's you!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Awesome...good luck buddy!!! Let me just throw in my little nugget of wisdom if you don't mind. To really get your lifts up with powerlifting, you really need to focus on speed, hams, hips, lower back, delts, tri's and lats. I'd incorporate more exercises to cater to those bodyparts and really blast them.


Thank you for the encouragement and advice, I'm new to this so I'm gonna start simple and feel my way!!!



Pylon said:


> Heya Archie...going all in with PL!  Rock on!


Hello Brother Pylon, Yes Sir goin in full throttle w/ PLing, Thanks my Friend!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Like the twist Arch.  To be honest, I wonder if the r/p sets might be a little much for a PL routine.  Doing 5 x 5's, 3 x 3's, and 2 x 2's are already hard on the connective tissue and CNS, but if anyone can do it, it's you!


Thank you Brother JD, appreciate that!!! I hear ya, but it's really not any different than if I where to encorporate alot of straight sets, this way I can still keep my volume down, or at least thats my goal!!! 





On a side note, starting tomorrow, but will be going light for the first week to get used to the new techniques and structure of this routine!!!
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

If i can make one suggestion archie how about you only rest pause on 1 exercise per workout and the rest stop 1-2 reps shy of failure.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Arch, you're going to start PLing huh? Nice. You just did a bodybuilding show recently didn't you, or is that still coming up?


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Archie you can do anything you put your heart into. I have all the faith in the world in you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If i can make one suggestion archie how about you only rest pause on 1 exercise per workout and the rest stop 1-2 reps shy of failure.


Thank you for that suggestion my Friend!!! I am doing the 5x5 for the core movements and the rest will be r/p but I will stop 1 to 2 reps shy of failure, thanks for lookin out, appreciate that!!!



Seanp156 said:


> Hey Arch, you're going to start PLing huh? Nice. You just did a bodybuilding show recently didn't you, or is that still coming up?


Brother Sean, yes sir, I'm gonna throw my hat in the PLing ring so to speak, thank you my Friend!!! Last BBing show was last June, skipping out this year, jumpin in full throttle!!!



Double D said:


> Archie you can do anything you put your heart into. I have all the faith in the world in you.


Brother D2, Thank you so much for the vote of confidence, I appreciate that more than you know!!!




Side Note:
Starting new journal tonight!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2007)

waiting for this new journal


----------



## Andalite (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Here it is!!!
> 
> My twist on the 5x5 routine
> 
> ...



bro, im a huge promoter of Mark Rippetoe and Glenn Pendlay not to mention a huge fan and i have the "ability" to speak to Mr. Rippetoe over the phone every now and then, but sir, ur version of the 5x5 is very very good. i like and i approve of it. its following the simple rules of progression and long as u do that ur the man! 

best of luck....u bet im watching...


----------



## Andalite (Mar 19, 2007)

hey whats going on? how come no updates bro? i hope eveyrhting is alright man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Andalite said:


> hey whats going on? how come no updates bro? i hope eveyrhting is alright man.





You need to come around more often.


----------

